# Does God Exist?



## robinKKC (Sep 1, 2012)

is there god,which create the world. if yes then who create the god?


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: is god exist?*

agr parmatma hai,jes ne puri duniya bnyi... toh fir paratma ko kes ne bnya? from where gods came?


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Sep 1, 2012)

Do you believe in your own existence.?

Understanding this you may know the answer to your question.

Prakash.S>Bagga


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 1, 2012)

robinKKC said:


> is there god,which create the world. if yes then who create the god?


 
Only we think that everything has to be created and destroyed as the world is presented to us.
It is ALL maya. 
Maya is the illusion.  
I don't expect you to just accept what i'm saying, but after studying the gurbani, this comes as one of the major conclusions!
ALL of us, have to keep reminding ourselves of what the TRUTH really is.


Look at the Mool mantar to start with and study it carefully.
Then embrace it and ''feel'' it.- Hopefully, you may see your question from a different point and then realise something!!!

peacesign
No one can give you a simple response to accept for your question. But after following the sikh teachings, you can come to realise the validity of your question and thought!!


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Sep 1, 2012)

Does God exist?

If you are asking a scientific answer, then it is No.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Sep 1, 2012)

In fact, all that exists is God... 

"One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
The actor stages the play,
playing the many characters in different costumes;
but when the play ends, he takes off the costumes,
and then he is one, and only one." (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 736) 

Meaning, that there is only the ONE in existence... we are all just the ONE creative consciousness (God), experiencing itself subjectively through many 'characters' (us) but when the play is over (this world ends), all that is left is the ONE.  And in reality... all there ever was, was the ONE.  

(sorry I don't know how to quote Gurmukhi like I have seen in other posts here)

Basically, quantum physics is showing us that matter arises out of consciousness, not the other way around, because a conscious observer is needed to create the physical world, at least the particles that make it up, since without a conscious observer, they do not exist in local space / time.   Therefore consciousness can not be merely an emergent property of matter... There is an intrinsic connection between consciousness and matter... 

“Wherever I look, I see the Lord pervading there, in the union of Shiva and Shakti, of consciousness and matter.” (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 21) 

String theory says that at the very basic level of the Universe, exists ONE pool of energy, from which all springs forth through creative consciousness.  We are ALL part of that ONE. 

As for who created God? From the Mool Mantra, we can see that God is 'self existent' and 'beyond birth and death' meaning that God was not created, nor will ever cease to exist, and exists through no outside force (self-existent).  

I believe the illusion (Maya) is not so much this world itself (as we are co-creators of it, having the divine within us). I believe the true secret to 'Maya' and our attachment to it, is that we were never separate from Waheguru to begin with... we are always connected, always were connected, and always will be (going by the physics mentioned above being that ONE pure consciousness is the base of this reality) as all that is in existence and all that ever will be in existence is the ONE.  The illusion that we are separate is what is hard to let go of. There is no 'US' there is only Waheguru... 

---

As I am still learning much about Sikhism, I apologize for any mistakes in the above... just my interpretation.


----------



## namjiwankaur (Sep 1, 2012)

No one knows.  Sort of like the question: which came first the chicken or the egg?  I am 50-somethin' and I still can't answer that one either.  And then there is the one about does a tree that falls in the forest have sound if no one is there to hear it?

When you really start thinking about things, it seems like there is Big Mystery everywhere.  IE- this morning I was talking to someone about how an ant with a brain probably smaller than a sesame seed knows how to go to work, carry stuff, build an ant hill.  How can such a tiny brain do such complex things?  That must be God...I believe so at least.

But God seems to like mysteries or realize humanity loves mysteries.  If we could figure it all out, maybe we wouldn't spend as much time longing for union with the Divine.

icecreamkaur


----------



## Rory (Sep 1, 2012)

Great response Akasha-ji :sippingcoffeemunda:


			
				Akasha said:
			
		

> (sorry I don't know how to quote Gurmukhi like I have seen in other posts here)


I think most people do it by copying & pasting the verses from this site ( http://www.srigranth.org/ ) or a similar site. 

ੴ  ਸਤਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ  ਅਕਾਲ  ਮੂਰਤਿ  ਅਜੂਨੀ  ਸੈਭੰ  ਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सति नामु करता पुरखु निरभउ निरवैरु अकाल मूरति अजूनी सैभं गुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯ nām karṯā purakẖ nirbẖa▫o nirvair akāl mūraṯ ajūnī saibẖaŉ gur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God.  The Name Is Truth. Creative Being Personified. No Fear. No Hatred.  Image Of The Undying, Beyond Birth, Self-Existent. By Guru's Grace ~


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Sep 1, 2012)

namji{censored}aur said:


> And then there is the one about does a tree that falls in the forest have sound if no one is there to hear it?



I can answer that one!

In order for sound to occur there has to be 3 things: 

1. A Source
2. A Medium
3. A Receiver

Any one of the 3 missing and you do not have sound... only pressure waves!  Since in your example, there is no receiver, then there is no sound... your brain converts the pressure waves into what you perceive as audible sound!  All that exists without your brain to do that job is vibrations! peacesignkaur


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 1, 2012)

i know, why i exist.,., im scientist and i can explain it.,. Im here because of hegs busion(big bang).
.,., if god create us, when why he came in india only not in nagaland or africa .,
in africa people used to live in forest, they kill animals fr food, its mean after death they will go in Hell.


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 1, 2012)

chiken came first.., i can explain it,., but its not topic.
Lts take example,., if i give u gift a box of apple,., u eat them and wow, they r good at teast,., 
and then u asked "from where u got them, i need more apple",. If i say they magicaly appear,.
They cames from themself.m will u trust?., as ur religon said god cames from itself,. No one create to god,., it was there


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 2, 2012)

., why guru nanak cames between punjabi people,.. In africa, still people live inside of forest.,
they don't know,who is god? They kill animals and eat them for food,.
They have no clothes to wear, no need money., but they r man eater,., after death will they go in Hell?
Not in heaven becuz they never worship to god nd keep killing.,.
If yes, when why? ,. They 
never cames to know that is god kind thing


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 2, 2012)

why nanak g in i
ndia?


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 2, 2012)

according to sikhism., if a persona doing wrong things ,then he have to face HELL and if he/she doing rights thing and remind the exist of GOD, he will go in heaven after death__ Is it true?  as said in guru granth sahib" jo kur-karm kre ga oh narka da bhogi howe ga"


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 2, 2012)

why guru nanak in india only(include pak).. not in africa_
people living in africa:- they r man-eater, they used to live in forest,. they don't need money or clothes_ they kill wild animals for food:- what would u like to say for them? will they go in HELL or HEAVEN ? why? will they die nd born again nd again?....  they even don't know how to speak., they think sun is devil and lightning thnder is GOD


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 2, 2012)

Dear Robin Ji

Gurfateh !

You quest was very well answered by Guru Nanak Sahib on his visit to Baghdad with Mardana.
http://www.allaboutsikhs.com/world-gurudwaras/gurudwaras-in-iraq

Guru Nanak in Baghdad when heard by the locals reciting Almighty's name in a different manner than Islam he was presented before the King of Baghdad for punishment as any such act those days was a death sentence (stone to death) in Arab. But seeing & hearing Guru Nanak Sahib even stones get life & such was the condition of tht King. He asked Nanak Sahib to answer his 3 questions & then he would leave Guru Nanak without punishment to which Guru Nanak happily agreed as this was what Guru Nanak wanted to show humanity the right path towards God.

The 3 questions were -
1. When was God Born?
2. Where do he resides?
3. What he do?

Now, Guru Nanak Sahib always had a unique way of answering anything & was practical. He asked King to do what he says so that answers be made in best way to which King agreed.

Guru Nanak Sahib's answers - 

When was God Born?
Guru Nanak Sahib asked the King to get a plate filled with Gold Coins (King doubted the Guru but he did as he agreed before to follow instructions of Guru Ji). 

Guru Nanak Ji asked King to count the coins & make sure he do not make any mistake. The king starts counting -

His first attempt, he starts counting from 1,2,3 ......8 & Guruji stops him & says you made the counting mistake. 

2nd attempt - he starts counting again 1,2,3,4...5 & again Guruji stops him & says you again made a counting mistake. This time the king gets anguish on his face.

3rd attempt - he starts again 1.... and this time Guruji stops the kind on 1 itself & this make the kind fume with anger as he thinks Guruji is playing some prank with him. 

Now king asks with anger how can i be wrong this time, u stopped me at 1 only. Guruji replies tht you again made a mistake and missed smthg before 1. The king replies thrs nothg beyond one then Guruji replies you are right there's nothin beyond 1 tht wud exist & since tht time the God is present.

The king is satisfied & moves to another 2 quest. Guruji again satisfies the king with his answers in a pratical manner that the king is so impressed that at tht particular place a Gurudwara pf Guru Nanak Sahib still exists made by the king himself.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 2, 2012)

I do not understand why some are content to quote old wives tales when we have the book of God's word to quote directly from. 

Show me a story that has kept its integrity after being retold say, 5 times....

Although this particular story seems fairly innocent, many show the Gurus in a negative light, one of the classics is the Bhai Bhudda story about onions and babies, which Luckyji recounted in another post, it fails the litmus test, I do not feel it is acceptable to make points with these Sakhis personally, a Shabad quote is , in my view, the definitive.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 2, 2012)

robinKKC said:


> i know, why i exist.,., im scientist and i can explain it.,. Im here because of hegs busion(big bang).
> .,., if god create us, when why he came in india only not in nagaland or africa .,
> in africa people used to live in forest, they kill animals fr food, its mean after death they will go in Hell.



Some confusion here I think

First, I do not recall God coming to India, Guru Nanak came to India, and preached the truth. That truth can be found in Islam, Hinduism, Christianity, and no doubt in Nagaland.

Secondly, What is wrong with killing animals for food??

Thirdly Sikhism does not believe in heaven or hell.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 2, 2012)

> according to sikhism., if a persona doing wrong things ,then he have to face HELL and if he/she doing rights thing and remind the exist of GOD, he will go in heaven after death__ Is it true? as said in guru granth sahib" jo kur-karm kre ga oh narka da bhogi howe ga"



This is not Sikhism, there is no heaven or hell. May I suggest you read the SGGS, not chant it, or repeat it, just read it, in a quiet room, it will provide the answers you need and seek.


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 2, 2012)

harry haller said:


> I do not understand why some are content to quote old wives tales when we have the book of God's word to quote directly from.
> 
> Show me a story that has kept its integrity after being retold say, 5 times....
> 
> Although this particular story seems fairly innocent, many show the Gurus in a negative light, one of the classics is the Bhai Bhudda story about onions and babies, which Luckyji recounted in another post, it fails the litmus test, I do not feel it is acceptable to make points with these Sakhis personally, a Shabad quote is , in my view, the definitive.


Well.... Harry Ji .. appreciate your response !

Most including (myself) are not intelligent or enlightened enough like your good self to understand Gurbani easily so we take help of Sakhis. And for your kind info the Gurudwara do exist in Baghdad made by Dastgir in remembrance of Guru Nanak Sahib Ji ..... is it not a genuine Sakhi for you ?? Sant Singh Ji 'Maskeen use to tell this sakhi & now don't tell me you doubt Maskeen Ji as well ...


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 2, 2012)

itsmaneet said:


> Well.... Harry Ji .. appreciate your response !
> 
> Most including (myself) are not intelligent or enlightened enough like your good self to understand Gurbani easily so we take help of Sakhis. And for your kind info the Gurudwara do exist in Baghdad made by Dastgir in remembrance of Guru Nanak Sahib Ji ..... is it not a genuine Sakhi for you ?? Sant Singh Ji 'Maskeen use to tell this sakhi & now don't tell me you doubt Maskeen Ji as well ...



I accept only the word of my Guruji, and that is quite easy to find in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. 

If an idiot like my goodself, who speaks very little Punjabi, and reads even less, can understand the essence of Gurbani from the direct source, by comparison, for someone whose mother tongue is Punjabi, I would have thought it would be extremely easy for your goodself to come to the same conclusions.


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 2, 2012)

Why there was not any female in ten gurus and in panj pyare g..


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 2, 2012)

Killing to animal fr food... Is it wrong or right in guru granth sahib?


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 2, 2012)

In anandpur sahib, on hola mahla,., sikh rip off goat's head and take blood in bowl.,, is it in sikhi?....


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 2, 2012)

harry haller said:


> This is not Sikhism, there is no heaven or hell. May I suggest you read the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, not chant it, or repeat it, just read it, in a quiet room, it will provide the answers you need and seek.



how can i read guru granth sahib ji, it is in gurmukhi language,. I cant understand their meaning


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Sep 2, 2012)

Robin, I do not know Gurmukhi, but I can read and understand Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji through one of the several great translations out there into English. 

Even though I am fairly new to Sikhism and a convert, I can tell you a few things I understood from the very first day I started reading it:

1. Sikhism agrees with science on creation (at least from our viewpoint inside this reality)
There are many quotes in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji that support particle physics, the measurement problem, double slit experiment etc., the relationship between conscious observer and matter, and even the newest discovery the Higgs Bosun. Just read and you will find them. They are easy to find!

2. There were no women because it does not matter... If you understand true equality, then you will know that means there does not HAVE to be a certain number of any specific group.  And further to that it 'DOES NOT MATTER' because in reality all that really exists is the ONE true creator who is above gender. We are all examples of that ONE creator, and gender is only transitory.

3. All people on this planet (and the animals, and the rocks, and the plants and trees) are ALL manifested from the creator... Waheguru.  Everything is ONE.  Since you mentioned Higgs Bosun, you'd know at the very core of everything... look deep into subatomic level, everything looks the same.  We are all the same... and all religions are paths to the same place.  Religion itself however, is man made... spirituality is not.  Sikhism in my opinion, is more spirituality than religion in that sense because it focuses less on useless ritual, and more on personal experience. Try meditating - Naam Simran, and you may find your answers from within yourself!  

4. There is no Hell or Heaven - there is only the ONE.  The concept of Heaven and Hell are human.  The illusion is that we think we are separate.  We are not separate.  If we don't break out of the illusion, we will return here until we do.  The whole point of human life I think, is to learn, experience, and love and grow spiritually and ultimately merge back with the creator and I believe that was the Creators plan all along... we are the Creator, subjectively experiencing through us (the characters) mentioned in the quote I used earlier from Pg 736:

"One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
The actor stages the play,
playing the many characters in different costumes;
but when the play ends, he takes off the costumes,
and then he is one, and only one." (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 736)


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks,,,, it will help me..  i want to be a sikh but my past fears me.,, i have done alot wrong thing in my past,.,. Moreover i have lover aswell,,. So can i still, change my religon. What about my past crime,. God will never forgive me, . Then so what ,if i be sikh..


----------



## Ambarsaria (Sep 2, 2012)

robinKKC said:


> Thanks,,,, it will help me..  i want to be a sikh but my past fears me.,, i have done alot wrong thing in my past,.,. Moreover i have lover aswell,,. So can i still, change my religon. What about my past crime,. God will never forgive me, . Then so what ,if i be sikh..


robinKKC veer live forward.

You may be interested in the following,

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/india/39046-bhana-mitha-karke-manno.html#post170499

We all at times fall way below what we are capable of doing.  However the creator does not have revenge as a modus-operandi.  Yes there are consequences of doing wrong to others or self, but that is beyond our control; what has been done is done.  The only thing that modifies or influences is what we do now or the future.

There is nobody who has not done wrong in the past or will not do so in the future in a small or big way.  This is part of being human.  The options are to either learn from or ignore the past.  Dwelling on it is of little value.

Be positive and move forward and do the best in all you can.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 2, 2012)

> Killing to animal fr food... Is it wrong or right in guru granth sahib?



it is up to individual choice, SGGS is more concerned with you, than what you eat



> In anandpur sahib, on hola mahla,., sikh rip off goat's head and take blood in bowl.,, is it in sikhi?....



There are some branches of Sikhism that believe it to be, Nihangs for one



> Thanks,,,, it will help me.. i want to be a sikh but my past fears me.,, i have done alot wrong thing in my past,.,. Moreover i have lover aswell,,. So can i still, change my religon. What about my past crime,. God will never forgive me, . Then so what ,if i be sikh..



You have not done anything for God to forgive, however God may help you forgive yourself 

I too have a lover, I am unwed, I am mona, I eat meat, and I had a murky past right up until age 40. I am also a Sikh. 

Sikhism is not a magic club where entry is only for the good and pious, Sikhism is a way of life where you slowly integrate your life into it, and day by day, live by the will of the Guru, rather than your own will. You carry forward all that is Gurmukh. Having a lover is not a problem, provided she is not married to someone else. Sikhism is more concerned with your thoughts and actions, rather than who you sleep with or what you eat


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 2, 2012)

Thnks,ambar....  as u know some sikh drink alcohal nd eat meat., thats mean they r not sikh? What u wanna say for them,. They just pretending to be a skh


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 2, 2012)

.does hindu religon ever exist?,. I mean hundu holly book is true or fake,., in shiri guru granth sahib j ,hinduism is also wirtten., which mean there was shri ram ji in hindu.. But some scientist ,researcher said hindu holly book is fake, they said there was no any man who look like money(called hanuman),.  if holly book is not fake,then why siri ram g never said  worship to god? He never express god's figure,. (i rise this topic becuse guru talks abt hindu.)


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 3, 2012)

harry haller said:


> This is not Sikhism, there is no heaven or hell. May I suggest you read the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, not chant it, or repeat it, just read it, in a quiet room, it will provide the answers you need and seek.



u said that there is no hell nd heaven kind stuff,. But in today's hukam nama there is written that dharmraj will read our account ,nd we will be squeezed like a sesame in oil press.....


----------



## dalbirk (Sep 3, 2012)

Robin Ji ,
       Sikhi's extract can be summed up like this :
1. Sikhi does not believe in the concept of heaven & hell , whatever has to happen shall happen in your lifetime ONLY , no concept of after life punishment or reward . If we do not control our five vices namely Lust , Anger , Greed , Attachment & ego by practising five virtues namely Truth , Contentment , Mercy , Religion & Contemplating on Gurbani , we shall forever remain in HELL during this life . If we manage to remember the qualities of God ( Naam Simran ) as described in MOOLMANTAR as " Ik Oankaar ( There is One God for whole humanity be it Christians , Muslims , Jews , Hindus , Buddhists , Jains , Sikhs , Agnostics , Atheists etc ) , Satnaam ( He certainly Does exists ) , Karta Purakh ( He is the Creator, Sustainer , Destroyer ) , Nirbhau ( He does not fear anyone ) , Nirvair ( He has no enemies ) , Akaal Murat ( He is beyond the realm of Time ie does not grow old ) , Ajooni ( does not come in Cycles of Births & Deaths ) , Sahibhung ( He is Self Illuminated , all by Himself ) Gurparsaad ( He is achieved by the grace of True Guru / teacher , Word Teacher /Sri Guru Granth Sahib )  " , try to inculcate those qualities of Almighty God in ourselves ( be His part ) & overcome five vices then we are in perpetual Bliss ( Anand ) unending Heaven , Jiwan Mukt ( liberated while living ) 

2. Sikhism believes in the concept of Karma ( past deeds having effect on present life ) but it also believes that the Karma of past bad deeds of countless births can be destroyed by Almighty God in a single moment of Nadar , Mehar , Kirpa , blessing . So we Sikhs pray for his Mehar , Kirpa & ask for the blessings of Naam only , so that we get this vision that only by Contemplating on the qualities of God as described in Moolmantar ( Naam Simran ) we can be able to ward off the temptations of Maya ( illusions ) & five vices . This Naam can be bestowed on us by the blessing of God Himself guided by the word , knowledge bestowed by True Guru ie Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji .

3.The outwardly signs of Sikhi like Hair , Kirpaan 5Ks are secondary for identity & for reminding us of our duty as a Sikh only . Once we realise that we can make the best use of this only Human birth after countless (8.4 million ) births by practising Naam Simran only & living life as a part of the Bigger entity ( God ) then we can break the cycle of Countless births & deaths ( transmigration ) & merge with our original source the Supreme Lord God , then Hair or no Hair , 5Ks or no 5Ks will not bother us anymore . We shall stop putting our own ideas before the Guru's , we shall live according to his ( Guru's)  Hukam , this thought of what people will say , what society will think , How will I look smart or dumb ,  how will I get girls will stop bothering us .

4. A Sikh should practise three pillars of Sikhism . a. Kirat Karna ( do honest labour , do not cheat , no short cuts ) . Remember Kirat comes even before naam b. Naam Simran ( Contemplate on the qualities of God as described in Moolmantar 24 hours a day ) c. Wand Chaako ( Share your earnings with less fortunates ) .

5. A Sikh should wake up at Ambrocial Hours ( Amritvela , early morning hours ) have bathe , do simran . A Sikh should eat less , speak less & sleep less .


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 3, 2012)

robinKKC said:


> u said that there is no hell nd heaven kind stuff,. But in today's hukam nama there is written that dharmraj will read our account ,nd we will be squeezed like a sesame in oil press.....



RobinKKcji

There are as many interpretations of the SGGS as there are Deras and Babas. Some may tell you to find a Guru or an elder to explain Bani to you, my own personal opinion is that this is not a great idea, all you will do is embrace anothers understanding. I think it is most important to form your own opinion and understanding myself, however, the ground rules are important. 

Firstly, Who is this Dharmraj fellow you have mentioned? the relevant section states


ਅਨ ਕਾਏ ਰਾਤੜਿਆ ਵਾਟ ਦੁਹੇਲੀ ਰਾਮ ॥ अन काए रातड़िआ वाट दुहेली राम ॥ An kā▫e rāṯ▫ṛi▫ā vāt ḏuhelī rām. Why are you imbued with the love of another? That path is very dangerous.
ਪਾਪ ਕਮਾਵਦਿਆ ਤੇਰਾ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਬੇਲੀ ਰਾਮ ॥ पाप कमावदिआ तेरा कोइ न बेली राम ॥ Pāp kamāvḏi▫ā ṯerā ko▫e na belī rām. O sinner, no one is your friend.
ਕੋਏ ਨ ਬੇਲੀ ਹੋਇ ਤੇਰਾ ਸਦਾ ਪਛੋਤਾਵਹੇ ॥ कोए न बेली होइ तेरा सदा पछोतावहे ॥ Ko▫e na belī ho▫e ṯerā saḏā pacẖẖoṯāvhe. No one shall be your friend, and you shall forever regret your actions.
ਗੁਨ ਗੁਪਾਲ ਨ ਜਪਹਿ ਰਸਨਾ ਫਿਰਿ ਕਦਹੁ ਸੇ ਦਿਹ ਆਵਹੇ ॥ गुन गुपाल न जपहि रसना फिरि कदहु से दिह आवहे ॥ Gun gupāl na jāpėh rasnā fir kaḏahu se ḏih āvhe. You have not chanted with your tongue the Praises of the Sustainer of the World; when will these days come again?
ਤਰਵਰ ਵਿਛੁੰਨੇ ਨਹ ਪਾਤ ਜੁੜਤੇ ਜਮ ਮਗਿ ਗਉਨੁ ਇਕੇਲੀ ॥ तरवर विछुंने नह पात जुड़ते जम मगि गउनु इकेली ॥ Ŧarvar vicẖẖune nah pāṯ juṛ▫ṯe jam mag ga▫un ikelī. The leaf, separated from the branch, shall not be joined with it again; all alone, it falls on its way to death.
ਬਿਨਵੰਤ ਨਾਨਕ ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਮ ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਸਦਾ ਫਿਰਤ ਦੁਹੇਲੀ ॥੧॥ बिनवंत नानक बिनु नाम हरि के सदा फिरत दुहेली ॥१॥ Binvanṯ Nānak bin nām har ke saḏā firaṯ ḏuhelī. ||1|| Prays Nanak, without the Lord's Name, the soul wanders, forever suffering. ||1||
ਤੂੰ ਵਲਵੰਚ ਲੂਕਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਸਭ ਜਾਣੈ ਜਾਣੀ ਰਾਮ ॥ तूं वलवंच लूकि करहि सभ जाणै जाणी राम ॥ Ŧūŉ valvancẖ lūk karahi sabẖ jāṇai jāṇī rām. You are practicing deception secretly, but the Lord, the Knower, knows all.
ਲੇਖਾ ਧਰਮ ਭਇਆ ਤਿਲ ਪੀੜੇ ਘਾਣੀ ਰਾਮ ॥ लेखा धरम भइआ तिल पीड़े घाणी राम ॥ Lekẖā ḏẖaram bẖa▫i▫ā ṯil pīṛe gẖāṇī rām. When the Righteous Judge of Dharma reads your account, you shall be squeezed like a sesame seed in the oil-press.
ਕਿਰਤ ਕਮਾਣੇ ਦੁਖ ਸਹੁ ਪਰਾਣੀ ਅਨਿਕ ਜੋਨਿ ਭ੍ਰਮਾਇਆ ॥ किरत कमाणे दुख सहु पराणी अनिक जोनि भ्रमाइआ ॥ Kiraṯ kamāṇe ḏukẖ saho parāṇī anik jon bẖarmā▫i▫ā. For the actions you committed, you shall suffer the penalty; you shall be consigned to countless reincarnations.
ਮਹਾ ਮੋਹਨੀ ਸੰਗਿ ਰਾਤਾ ਰਤਨ ਜਨਮੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ॥ महा मोहनी संगि राता रतन जनमु गवाइआ ॥ Mahā mohnī sang rāṯā raṯan janam gavā▫i▫ā. Imbued with the love of Maya, the great enticer, you shall lose the jewel of this human life.


Now Sikhism , in my view, is not that concerned with what happens after death, so everything you read concerns the short life we have here on Earth. That is what should concern us, our living life. 

On that basis, I find the connection with the Creator  the most important thing in my daily life, I may have a big car, love for women, drink, drugs, money, power, but without that connection, I will never find happiness, peace and contentment. If in order to find these habits, I also have to deceive and lie to others, if my entire life is built on a tissue of deception, then I have nothing, I may think I have everything, but they are just pointless baubles without the connection. At some point, and I can verify this from my own experience, the whole pack of cards comes crashing down, your life, built on ego, pride, becomes worthless, everything you placed value on is worth nothing, and you see first hand the worth of your life, and it is nothing.  Your own actions have judged you, and your own actions sentence you to a living hell, no money, no big car, disease, a worn, tired and damaged body, no influence, no friends, a husk of who you were, who you thought you were, yes, 'the fall' is like being squeezed through a mill, believe me, you dont have to wait till  your dead to be squeezed like this, it happens right here, on earth, and you either at that point accept the value of connection, or you go right back to your old ways, and the circle starts again. If you can manage to understand what is going, you can break this cycle, you can stop the same things happening to you over and over again, by chasing the connection instead. Once you have broken this, you eventually find the peace, contentment and happiness is the connection, and once you have the connection, everything else is irrelevant. 

hope that helps, my opinion only, now you need to form yours.


----------



## justosh (Sep 3, 2012)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> Does God exist?
> 
> If you are asking a scientific answer, then it is No.



Science cannot prove or disprove Gods existence...

Funny im listening to Har Ke Naam Bina Dukh Paavei kirtan


im pretty sure God exists


----------



## Kamala (Sep 3, 2012)

Dharma isn't a joke.. meaning that God obviously exists. Even if you believe that God doesn't exist, why not pray just incase?


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks to all of you,.,. its helped me,.,. thanks__ i want to read all guru's story., i mean their biography..__ and i want to read guru granth sahib ji aswell with meaning for each holly word__( sorry if i said anything wrong to your guru or i didn't respect__: but im scientist and im searching on god, with comparing all DHARM (religs)--- thnks alot again__  but on one thing im not  satisfied , u said that no one created to god,. god create himself, he can't die.. he is here for long time and will remain-;- your views  maybe true,. but science will not believe  on it____ again thanks to all____________ god bless u


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 3, 2012)

harry haller:-
ਲੇਖਾ ਧਰਮ ਭਇਆ ਤਿਲ ਪੀੜੇ ਘਾਣੀ ਰਾਮ ॥ लेखा धरम भइआ तिल पीड़े घाणी राम ॥ Lekẖā ḏẖaram bẖa▫i▫ā ṯil pīṛe gẖāṇī rām. When the Righteous Judge of Dharma reads your account, you shall be squeezed like a sesame seed in the oil-press.____ there is written dharmraj (dharama) ,.


----------



## dalbirk (Sep 4, 2012)

robinKKC said:


> harry haller:-
> ਲੇਖਾ ਧਰਮ ਭਇਆ ਤਿਲ ਪੀੜੇ ਘਾਣੀ ਰਾਮ ॥ लेखा धरम भइआ तिल पीड़े घाणी राम ॥ Lekẖā ḏẖaram bẖa▫i▫ā ṯil pīṛe gẖāṇī rām. When the Righteous Judge of Dharma reads your account, you shall be squeezed like a sesame seed in the oil-press.____ there is written dharmraj (dharama) ,.



The Sikh Gurus use many metaphors like this one Dharamraj to make a human being understand the futility of chasing Maya . Sikhism believes in the concept of a soul which is separated from its source Lord God Himself due to his own will . He delibrately created this game of separating the human soul from Himself into the cycle of 8.4million ( 84 lakh jonies ) , after many jonies he/she was given human birth . In this RARE human birth do we get a chance to meet Lord God Himself never to be separated again , thus the soul rests in forever bliss . There are two situations for a human soul after death . 1. It gets liberated by getting merged in Lord God Himself . But this condition has to be achieved during this life only by following the word of the Guru & living life according to it . Nothing can be done after death , the game is over 2. The second situation is the person fails to live life according to the teachings of the Guru gets engrossed in Maya living his life by eating , drinking & making merry only principles then he has lost this chance . He gets pushed again into the cycle of 8.4 million births & deaths ( 84 lakh jonies ). Only God Himself knows when he/she shall be given this chance again . 
    This is why Sikhism does not believe in ghosts also because there is no free soul roaming around though the metaphors like pret , bhoot etc are used many times in Gurbani . Sikhism is such beautiful philosophy that even if you do not believe in the existence of GOD then replace the word God by NATURE even then everything falls in place perfectly , each word of Gurbani makes perfect sense even then . Though the existence of God is stressed in the word SATNAAM ( His name is truth/ He does exists ) especially for Atheists , agnostics in Moolmantar & many times during 1430 pages of Sri Guru Granth Sahib .


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 4, 2012)

robinKKC said:


> harry haller:-
> ਲੇਖਾ ਧਰਮ ਭਇਆ ਤਿਲ ਪੀੜੇ ਘਾਣੀ ਰਾਮ ॥ लेखा धरम भइआ तिल पीड़े घाणी राम ॥ Lekẖā ḏẖaram bẖa▫i▫ā ṯil pīṛe gẖāṇī rām. When the Righteous Judge of Dharma reads your account, you shall be squeezed like a sesame seed in the oil-press.____ there is written dharmraj (dharama) ,.



I do not agree with brother Dalbirkji, but that is not to say he is not correct. 

My own opinion is that we are born and we die. The interesting bits are between birth and death, our life, and how we live it. 

The endless cycles of birth and death I find Vedic, but that is mine own problem , I find it easy to attach karmic leanings when one considers this, when I believe the truth is that we are born pure. 

The squeezing takes place while you are alive, the righteous judge of Dharma is a metaphor for your own conscience.

What is being said, again in my opinion, is that to be free of guilt, shame, fear, live a life of truth and faith, follow Hukam, follow God's will, and your life will be free of squeezing.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Sep 4, 2012)

dalbirk ji thanks for your post.  I take note of your comments 1 and 2 in your response.





dalbirk said:


> ...
> 1. It gets liberated by *getting merged in Lord God Himself* . But this condition has to be achieved during this life only by following the word of the Guru & living life according to it . Nothing can be done after death , the game is over ....


ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਗੁਪਤਾ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮੁਕਤਾ ॥ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਸਬਦਿ ਸੁ ਜੁਗਤਾ ॥ 
Gẖat gẖat gupṯā gurmukẖ mukṯā. Anṯar bāhar sabaḏ so jugṯā. 
_Each  and every body such is hidden in; One following the ways of the creator  is liberated. Understanding of the creator in and out, such is  enjoined._

It perhaps is worth revisiting the thoughts in respect of the following,

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sidh-gosht/38738-si-gosht-sabad-1-16-73-a.html

There is no such thing as getting merged as one is never un-merged.


dalbirk said:


> ...
> 2. The second situation is the person fails to live life according to the teachings of the Guru gets engrossed in Maya living his life by eating , drinking & making merry only principles then he has lost this chance .* He gets pushed again into the cycle of 8.4 million births & deaths ( 84 lakh jonies ).* .


ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਬਿਨਸੈ ਆਵੈ ਜਾਇ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਾਚਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥੧੩॥ 
Manmukẖ binsai āvai jā▫e. Nānak gurmukẖ sācẖ samā▫e. ||13|| 
_One  following whims of the mind dissipates and is born; One such so leaves;  Nanak, one of creator’s leaning stays immersed in truth._

Again it is worth revisiting the following,

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sidh-gosht/38738-si-gosht-sabad-1-16-73-a.html

There is no support or direction towards so called 8.4 million incarnations.  The reference to this belief, then held by many and perhaps still held by many outside Sikhism, was to communicate with people and not to validate the belief.  A metaphoric use.

Sikhism is living this life in consonance with all that is one that we are part of.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Sep 4, 2012)

Ambarsaria said:


> There is no such thing as getting merged as one is never un-merged.


 

IMO this is exactly right! All of everything in all of existence is Waheguru... we are a dream of the creator... we are living in the creator's dream, as dream characters. Therefore, just as your dreams are a part of you and never separate, we are never separate from Waheguru, even though we become so emersed in this reality and separateness, that we think we have... Just as we can dream countless characters in our dreams, and they all seem separate while we are within our dream world, in reality they are all really us, different charcaters created by our own consciousness... the fact that we can dream and create as well, is an echo of the divine light within us. 

(And in fact, before I really decided to embrace Sikhi, this was always my belief. One of my favourite quotes ever was "There is only ONE of us here" - these beliefs are what brought me to the Sikh Faith in the first place!)

If we are as dream characters of the creator, then we never really were separate. There was no un-merging. We only think we have because of being so emersed within the dream! 

There are so many places in Sri Guru Granth Sahib JiJ that tell us in a very direct manner that this life is only a dream... (and it shouldn't need to be spelled out who's dream it is!) 

To give you an idea... these are only a few: 



> Page 219, Line 6
> ਝੂਠਾ ਤਨੁ ਸਾਚਾ ਕਰਿ ਮਾਨਿਓ ਜਿਉ ਸੁਪਨਾ ਰੈਨਾਈ ॥੧॥
> झूठा तनु साचा करि मानिओ जिउ सुपना रैनाई ॥१॥
> Jẖūṯẖā ṯan sācẖā kar māni▫o ji▫o supnā rainā▫ī. ||1||
> ...


 

And quotes that tell us that Waheguru is the ONE truth and ALL of existence and that we were never separated:



> Page 2, Line 6
> ਨਾਨਕ ਏਵੈ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਸਭੁ ਆਪੇ ਸਚਿਆਰੁ ॥੪॥
> नानक एवै जाणीऐ सभु आपे सचिआरु ॥४॥
> Nānak evai jāṇī▫ai sabẖ āpe sacẖiār. ||4||
> ...


 
If Waheguru is pervading all of existence and it tells us straight out that we are in a dream, then how could we have ever been separate? It's not possible. Now, we just need to 'wake up'.


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 4, 2012)

okay dalbirk :- u saying that there is no ghost kinda a thing,., 
but i heard that:_ guru nanak dev g je bhoota toh khu bnwya c:-
that:- ghosts constructed a well ,which is still present in punjab at bhagta bhai.( bhagta bhai is place's name)


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Sep 4, 2012)

> u saying that there is no ghost kinda a thing


 
I think they might exist as my Dad usually looks in my cupboards for something to eat and then says my kitchen is a 'bhoot rasoee' ,this translated means ghosts kitchen.


----------



## Admin (Sep 4, 2012)

robinKKC said:


> okay dalbirk :- u saying that there is no ghost kinda a thing,.,
> but i heard that:_ guru nanak dev g je bhoota toh khu bnwya c:-
> that:- ghosts constructed a well ,which is still present in punjab at bhagta bhai.( bhagta bhai is place's name)



Would request you to provide any historical verifiable reference to support this statement.

Thanks


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 4, 2012)

Ambarsaria said:


> There is no such thing as getting merged as one is never un-merged.
> 
> .


 
I think it's more of an un-merging with the human drama or maya illusion that may cause a sense of 'merging'. However as said, we are already merged with the lord, but we can't sense it or feel the strength of connection.
Once you can detach from all the worldly merges, ony then can the original bond be felt. A little like a precious rope made from gold that connects us, but the gold is all covered up with dirt and the beautiful illuminating connection of the gold rope cannot be seen. Once the dirt and filth gets away and is discarded then the real gold can be seen again!


----------



## dalbirk (Sep 5, 2012)

Ambarsaria;
 
It perhaps is worth revisiting the thoughts in respect of the following said:
			
		

> http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sidh-gosht/38738-si-gosht-sabad-1-16-73-a.html[/url]
> 
> There is no such thing as getting merged as one is never un-merged.
> 
> ...



http://gursoch.blogspot.in/2010/08/concept-of-incarnation-in-gurbani.html


20100810
The concept of ReIncarnation in Gurbani
First of all I must mention here that talking about the Creator bears no rationality, it is a personal belief and experience that doesn’t need verification from those who while following rationality turn hyper - rational. In Sikhi, the concept of incarnation and reincarnation exists, and I shall prove it in detail with the help of Guru’s own words, I will also share with you to see if the expressions that express concept of reincarnation are merely metaphors? The word “incarnation” is taken here as a form of a being taken by a soul. When the soul repeats the act of incarnating, it is called reincarnation. Therefore, I use the word “incarnation” to clear the concept of incarnation in Gurbani that includes its repetition. If the concept of incarnation is taken away from Sikhi, as I have learned from studying Gurbani, there are many questions about some references given in Gurbani about “after _ death” scenario that can never be answered reasonably, for instance the statement like “nothing goes with the soul but His Name (595 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, 1342 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Mehla 1).” I have been a student of literature, so I am very well aware of usage of metaphors. Only thing that bothers me is that whenever people start talking about “unique Nanakian – philosophy”, (indeed it is) they forget one thing that to prove that uniqueness we do not need to distort Gurbani to satisfy rational – world, and should never try to make numbers by declaring that actually Sikhi is a scientific religion. No religion can be scientific in the first place. There are people out there who are trying to teach science from their religious scripture but unfortunately the followers of that religion have failed to contribute anything of significance into science so far. It becomes a joke if any person does so.
Distortion occurs when people use “ Janam – Maran” as “stages of life,” there are some usages where “janam – Maran” indeed, is used for zigzag which occurs in the life because of joy and pains; however, when there is a direct expressed reference to incarnation, it should be accepted as it is; when some hyper – rational people say that the talk about incarnation is there because Gurus and Bhagatas didn’t want to get in controversy openly so they used it as metaphor or references to established thoughts (It is totally laughable idea though), I wonder what are they are thinking! All enlightened ones have been into controversy due to different approach than the rest of the population, History verifies it. It remains a fact that they have never shown fear while expressing their experience; we shall check that as well. Let’s start with Guru Nanak Dev’s own words, 752 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Raag Suhee, Mehla 1


ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ ਜਿਉ ਆਰਣਿ ਲੋਹਾ ਪਾਇ ਭੰਨਿ ਘੜਾਈਐ ॥ ਤਿਉ ਸਾਕਤੁ ਜੋਨੀ ਪਾਇ ਭਵੈ ਭਵਾਈਐ ॥੧॥ 
Sūhī mėhlā 1. Ji▫o āraṇ lohā pā▫e bẖann gẖaṛā▫ī▫ai. Ŧi▫o sākaṯ jonī pā▫e bẖavai bẖavā▫ī▫ai. ||1|| 

In Essence: Just as the iron is put in a furnace to melt it to refashion it, Maya – lover is put through various existences. 
In the above Vaakas, a comparison of refashioning of the iron and repeatedly putting the Maya - lover mortals into existences is done. There is no other metaphoric expression here than this comparison that can change its meaning. Let’s for a moment, assume it is a metaphor referring to miseries; then a question rises, why a mortal is put through various miseries? Is it done to make him or her better? Well what about those who never become better though they go through miseries? Here above it is said that something is done to accomplish something, right? Only by putting into miseries, what is accomplished? Refashioning of iron means to sculpturing it again, what is it that is accomplished in case of putting Maya – lovers into miseries? Most of the Maya - lovers remain devoid of eternal happiness, then what is accomplished, nothing. Obviously, here it is not a metaphor that is used to convey miseries etc. Guru makes it easy to understand the concept of reincarnation by comparing it with the process of iron - refashioning; the mortals who do not live in His love, go through various existences like the iron put on furnace to reshape it. And it is a simple comparison of the iron and the plight of the Maya – lovers who are put into existences. There is no way anyone can deny this concept of reincarnation in Gurbani. Please read on the next Vaakas of “Rahao” this ideas becomes crystal clear:


ਜਿਵੇਂ ਭੱਠੀ ਵਿਚ ਲੋਹਾ ਪਾ ਕੇ (ਤੇ) ਗਾਲ ਕੇ (ਨਵੇਂ ਸਿਰੇ) ਘੜਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਲੋਹੇ ਤੋਂ ਕੰਮ ਆਉਣ ਵਾਲੀਆਂ ਚੀਜ਼ਾਂ ਬਣਾਈਆਂ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ) ਤਿਵੇਂ ਮਾਇਆ-ਵੇੜ੍ਹਿਆ ਜੀਵ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਪਾਇਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਚੱਕਰ ਲਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਤੇ ਆਖ਼ਿਰ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮੇਹਰ ਨਾਲ ਸੁਮਤਿ ਸਿੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ)।੧। 


ਬਿਨੁ ਬੂਝੇ ਸਭੁ ਦੁਖੁ ਦੁਖੁ ਕਮਾਵਣਾ ॥ ਹਉਮੈ ਆਵੈ ਜਾਇ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਵਣਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Bin būjẖe sabẖ ḏukẖ ḏukẖ kamāvaṇā. Ha▫umai āvai jā▫e bẖaram bẖulāvaṇā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 

In Essence: Without knowing Him/realizing Him, all what the mortals get is distress, and because of conceit, one keeps coming, and going and thus doubt keeps deluding them. [Pause]

From where they come and to where they go? For the hyper – rational, everything finishes here because nothing is left to recycle. So what is being talked here?

Actually the meaning of “coming and going” is to be born to die as a routine. From where mortals come and to where they go, is answered in the first Vaakas. Here the concept of coming and going is also made clear. The coming and going is not any metaphor that can change the meaning of Guru Vaakas quoted above. If anyone doesn’t believe in it, it is his or her choice, but Guru Nanak – path actually is based on getting the soul saved from this coming and going by obtaining union with the Creator.

In this very Shabada, Guru keeps explaining how the loss of not having union with the Creator occurs, and how it is possible to be with Him. It is a simple concept: a part of the Creator [soul] is away from Him and it will continue going into existences until it settles with the Creator. In the last Vaakas, Guru concludes that if one turns towards Him, it is possible that His grace occurs and due to that, the union with Him occurs. Otherwise, the Maya - lover passes through various existences; however, in this human life a chance to realize Him comes. If it is lost, who knows when such chance will come? On725 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Mehla 1:


(ਸਹੀ ਜੀਵਨ-ਜਾਚ) ਸਮਝਣ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ (ਜੇਹੜਾ ਭੀ) ਕਰਮ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਦੁੱਖ (ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ) ਦੁੱਖ ਹੀ ਦੁੱਖ (ਸਹੇੜਦਾ ਹੈ)। ਹਉਮੈ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਪਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਭਟਕਣਾ ਵਿਚ ਪੈ ਕੇ ਕੁਰਾਹੇ ਪਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

ਜਿਨਿ ਰੰਗਿ ਕੰਤੁ ਨ ਰਾਵਿਆ ਸਾ ਪਛੋ ਰੇ ਤਾਣੀ ॥ ਹਾਥ ਪਛੋੜੈ ਸਿਰੁ ਧੁਣੈ ਜਬ ਰੈਣਿ ਵਿਹਾਣੀ ॥੨॥ 
Jin rang kanṯ na rāvi▫ā sā pacẖẖo re ṯāṇī. Hāth pacẖẖoṛe sir ḏẖuṇai jab raiṇ vihāṇī. ||2|| 

In Essence: That soul – bride repents who doesn’t enjoy being in love with her Spouse (Creator) eventually; when the life - night ends, she repents seriously (by hitting head with something, an expression of repentance) 

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਸ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਨੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਨਾਲ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤਾ, ਉਹ ਆਖ਼ਰ ਪਛੁਤਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜਦੋਂ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੀ ਰਾਤ ਬੀਤ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਤਦੋਂ ਉਹ ਆਪਣੇ ਹੱਥ ਮਲਦੀ ਹੈ, ਸਿਰ ਮਾਰਦੀ ਹੈ;।੨।

ਪਛੋਤਾਵਾ ਨਾ ਮਿਲੈ ਜਬ ਚੂਕੈਗੀ ਸਾਰੀ ॥ ਤਾ ਫਿਰਿ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਰਾਵੀਐ ਜਬ ਆਵੈਗੀ ਵਾਰੀ ॥੩॥ 
Pacẖẖoṯāvā nā milai jab cẖūkaigī sārī. Ŧā fir pi▫ārā rāvī▫ai jab āvaigī vārī. ||3||

In Essence: [Idea from first Vaakas continues]. Nothing is gained by repenting when the Life – night ends. She [the soul –bride] can contemplate on Him only when she gets her turn again. [Vari: turn/chance]
Above, there is not only the use of Vari/turn” but also the word “Fir/again” is used with it to explain the occurrence of the next turn.

(ਪਰ) ਜਦੋਂ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੀ ਸਾਰੀ ਰਾਤ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਏਗੀ, ਤਦੋਂ ਪਛੁਤਾਵਾ ਕੀਤਿਆਂ ਕੁਝ ਹਾਸਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ। ਉਸ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਫਿਰ ਤਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਸਿਮਰਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਦੋਂ (ਮੁੜ ਕਦੇ) ਮਨੁੱਖਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਵਾਰੀ ਮਿਲੇਗੀ।੩।

After the end of life, what is that “turn” Guru ji is talking about? Living life to the fullest doesn’t need any Divine knowledge; such goals are put into the heads by Maya – inflicted societies anyway. Divine knowledge is all about Him, to understand Him, love Him and to live this given life in His love; other than that the rest like conquering area and becoming Master of that area has nothing to do with the Divine knowledge. Those urges to get power are enforced by “self – conceit” that blocks spiritual progression. So called warriors of establishing Islam or other religions didn’t think for a second to kill their own brothers to fetch power. Often religion is used to satisfy one’s own conceit but where the conceit exists, the growth of spirituality related with the creator remains stagnant. As per Gurbani, human birth is a chance to realize Him, to rise above rubbish of the worldly talk, and to live totally in His love. If doing so, He is realized, the purpose of this birth is accomplished; otherwise, when such chance/turn will come, nobody knows but the Creator. Talking about the Creator and to remain in lust - pursuit, and talking about praises of the Creator and to establish empires by killing others is not a religious goal but a conceited guided goal. His devotee divorces from such pursuits because he or she doesn’t live for these goals but to be one with Him. 

So in the above Vaakas, it is stressed to live by being in His love to go to Home, means to Him. If this life is wasted in other pursuits, a given chance is missed. Guru Nanak Dev is not interested in science; Guru Nanak Dev is not worried if some hyper - rational people will not be convinced with what he says; he simply keeps stressing the need of the Creator in life to get free from all bonds as per His personal experience with the Creator.

Sometimes some people try to be cute by proving Gurbani – concepts as rationality – based concepts; sometimes they try to distort Gurbani to meet their own life styles, and sometimes to please hyper -rational people by claiming that they belong to a faith that is totally scientific. Having such approach, they claim Guru Nanak Dev doesn’t believe in an incarnation [or reincarnation of the soul] and they try to give new meanings to the words like “maran, Jaman, joon/ dieing/taking birth/existence” forgetting that this concept is also described in Gurbani with a clear cut word “Garbh joon/womb existence,” the list of such expressions goes on. To deny it is an outcome of cleverness of mind. Not to understand the apparent truth that goes beyond rationality is sheer blindness. That is why Guru – directions stress on abandoning our own intellect to follow The Guru. Going into “garbh” is not a metaphor, it is all about taking birth through a mother; it is that simple.

Since I am not a scholar of other religions, I shall talk about Sikhi only which is based on our Guru’s own words. Gurbani deals with rationality but on some avenues, it detours from it and talks about paranormal issues like nothing goes with the being but His Naam or a journey of the souls into different existences. Those Sikhs (As they believe to be) who do not believe in the concept of reincarnation, claim that Sikhi has nothing to do with going into various existences. However, they have no way out to interpret the words like ਗਰਭ ਜੂਨੀ Garabẖ jonī” used in Gurbani. Keeping Gurbani statements in my mind, I must say this that they are not only naive about this concept of reincarnation in Gurbani but also in denial to accept this fact supported by our Gurus vigorously. As stated earlier, they interpret that “Janam/marn/birth and death” as metaphors used to define “stages of life” Well, so be it but what about the use of words like quoted above “ਗਰਭ garbh/mother’s womb,” what kind of metaphor is that? Our Guru is very clear on that and continuously talks about the journey of the soul.


ਸੁਣਿ ਮਨ ਸੀਖ ਸਾਧੂ ਜਨ ਸਗਲੋ ਥਾਰੇ ਸਗਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਛਤ ਮਿਟਿਓ ਰੇ ॥ ਜਾ ਕੋ ਲਹਣੋ ਮਹਰਾਜ ਰੀ ਗਾਠੜੀਓ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਗਰਭਾਸਿ ਨ ਪਉੜਿਓ ਰੇ ॥੨॥੨॥੧੯॥ 
Suṇ man sīkẖ sāḏẖū jan saglo thāre sagle parācẖẖaṯ miti▫o re. Jā ko lahṇo mahrāj rī gāṯẖ▫ṛī▫o jan Nānak garbẖās na pa▫oṛi▫o re. ||2||2||19||

In Essence: Oh mind! Listen to the teachings of Saint (Guru), your all sins will be finished; those who are destined to get [Naam] from Prabh’s treasure, they do not enter into mother’s womb. 

Now look at the whole concept of Sikhi given by Guru Nanak on 414 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji

ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ਮਹਿ ਆਕਾਰੁ ਸਮਾਵੈ ॥ ਅਕਲ ਕਲਾ ਸਚੁ ਸਾਚਿ ਟਿਕਾਵੈ ॥ ਸੋ ਨਰੁ ਗਰਭ ਜੋਨਿ ਨਹੀ ਆਵੈ ॥੪॥ 
Nirankār mėh ākār samāvai. Akal kalā sacẖ sācẖ tikāvai. So nar garabẖ jon nahī āvai. ||4|| 

In Essence: The one who merges in Formless Prabh, who enshrines Eternal- Prabh, whose power is beyond measure, in the heart [through His praises], that person doesn’t enter into womb-existence.

It is all about attaching to Him and never getting separated from Him.
On 604 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Third Nanak uses “maran/die” metaphor; it is very much clear in its use; let’s look at it but that is not the case in the Guru Vaakas that follow these Vaakas below. 

ਸਬਦਿ ਮਰਹੁ ਫਿਰਿ ਜੀਵਹੁ ਸਦ ਹੀ ਤਾ ਫਿਰਿ ਮਰਣੁ ਨ ਹੋਈ ॥ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਦਾ ਮਨਿ ਮੀਠਾ ਸਬਦੇ ਪਾਵੈ ਕੋਈ ॥੩॥ 
Sabaḏ marahu fir jīvhu saḏ hī ṯā fir maraṇ na ho▫ī. Amriṯ nām saḏā man mīṯẖā sabḏe pāvai ko▫ī. ||3|| 

In Essence: When the mortal totally involves in The Guru – Shaabada and dies [gets detached], he or she doesn’t die again [metaphor: once one learns how to live detached through Guru Shabada, then there is no chance that he or she will ever go through painful moments again]. A few obtain the ever sweet Name of Prabh through Guru Shabada. 

Again stress is on The Guru – teachings that inspire the mind to be with the Name of the Creator; once that is happened, pains do not bother again. Therefore, the use of “Maran/to die” here is indeed a metaphor. Now look at the below Guru Vaakas, there is no way it can be a metaphoric expression with the same meaning stated above:

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਜੁੜ ਕੇ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ) ਅਛੋਹ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੋ, ਫਿਰ ਸਦਾ ਲਈ ਹੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਜੀਊਂਦੇ ਰਹੋਗੇ, ਫਿਰ ਕਦੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਮੌਤ ਨੇੜੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਢੁਕੇਗੀ। ਜੇਹੜਾ ਭੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਦਾ ਲਈ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਮਿੱਠਾ ਲੱਗਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ।

ਤ੍ਰੈ ਗੁਣ ਮਾਇਆ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਇਆ ਹਉਮੈ ਬੰਧਨ ਕਮਾਏ ॥ ਜੰਮਣੁ ਮਰਣੁ ਸਿਰ ਊਪਰਿ ਊਭਉ ਗਰਭ ਜੋਨਿ ਦੁਖੁ ਪਾਏ ॥੨॥ 
Ŧarai guṇ mā▫i▫ā bẖaram bẖulā▫i▫ā ha▫umai banḏẖan kamā▫e. Jamaṇ maraṇ sir ūpar ūbẖa▫o garabẖ jon ḏukẖ pā▫e. ||2|| 

In Essence: Those who are bound due to their conceit are deluded by three modes of Maya, birth and death hang over their heads, and by going through the womb -existence, they suffer in pain. ||2||

Here if we take, “Jaman-Maran” as metaphor, what we will do with “ਗਰਭ ਜੋਨਿ Garbhjoon” used in the above Vaakas? Guru has used both “Jaman – Maran” and “garbh – joon” to express his belief in “going into existences”. What more proof we need to admit that Guru Nanak Dev believes in various existences after death? How anyone can call it metaphor and give new meanings to “garbh-joon/ existence through a womb”? 

Now look how Guru stresses on “ਫੁਨਿ FUN /again/”


ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ ਇਹ ਲੋਕੇ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਨਹੀ ਭੇਟਤ ਧਰਮ ਰਾਇਆ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਦਰਗਹ ਸੋਭਾਵੰਤ ॥ ਫੁਨਿ ਗਰਭਿ ਨਾਹੀ ਬਸੰਤ ॥੧॥ 
Rāmkalī mėhlā 5. Ih loke sukẖ pā▫i▫ā. Nahī bẖetaṯ ḏẖaram rā▫i▫ā. Har ḏargėh sobẖāvanṯ. Fun garabẖ nāhī basanṯ. ||1||

In Essence: In this world, I have procured peace. In His court I will be memorable. There will be no meeting with righteous judge and I shall not abide in the womb again. 

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮਿੱਤ੍ਰਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਨੇ) ਇਸ ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ (ਆਤਮਕ) ਸੁਖ ਮਾਣਿਆ, (ਪਰਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ) ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਧਰਮਰਾਜ ਨਾਲ ਵਾਹ ਨਾਹ ਪਿਆ। ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਸੋਭਾ ਵਾਲਾ ਬਣਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮੁੜ ਮੁੜ ਜਨਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ (ਭੀ) ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਂਦਾ।੧। 

Please read carefully, “eh loke/this world”, if this is this world, is there any other world? Guru talks about that too. When Guru says that there will be no meeting with the “dharamraj/supposedly known to be the judge who serves justice on behalf of the Creator,” obviously, Guru talks about the afterlife. His statement is about going to the Creator with honor without any obstacle. After this world, after getting His honor, Guru Ji also says that there will be no going into womb again.

The words, “ਫੁਨਿ ਗਰਭਿ ਨਾਹੀ ਬਸੰਤ” again tell the whole story, “going into a womb again obviously means to reincarnate. Guru also uses another word “ਫਿਰਿ” which means “again”, here it is on 717 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Mehla 5


ਚਾਰਿ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਅਸਟ ਮਹਾ ਸਿਧਿ ਕਾਮਧੇਨੁ ਪਾਰਜਾਤ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਰੁਖੁ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਰਨਿ ਗਹੀ ਸੁਖ ਸਾਗਰ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਫਿਰਿ ਗਰਭ ਨ ਧੁਖੁ ॥੨॥੧੦॥੨੯॥ 
Cẖār paḏārath asat mahā siḏẖ kāmḏẖen pārjāṯ har har rukẖ. Nānak saran gahī sukẖ sāgar janam maran fir garabẖ na ḏẖukẖ. ||2||10||29|| 

In Essence: Akalpurakh Himself is the source of four blessings like eight supernatural powers of great Sidhas, the wish – fulfilling Elysian cow and the wish – fulfilling tree. Nanak says that the person who takes support of the Creator, the Ocean of peace, will not worry to go back to “womb – existence” again (Means only this life is outcome of a womb but again there will be none; well if a person remains into duality is there another life? The answer follows].

On 128 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Third Nanak explains it explicitly, and this is what Guru believes; if some do not want to believe, they are free to enjoy the swings of their own thoughts:


ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਚਾਰ ਪਦਾਰਥ (ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ), ਅੱਠ ਵੱਡੀਆਂ ਕਰਾਮਾਤੀ ਤਾਕਤਾਂ (ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹੈ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹੈ ਕਾਮਧੇਨ; ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹੈ ਪਾਰਜਾਤ ਰੁੱਖ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ) ਸੁਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਲੈ ਲਿਆ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਦਾ ਫ਼ਿਕਰ, ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਪੈਣ ਦਾ ਫ਼ਿਕਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ।੨।੧੦।੨੯। 


ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ ਮਨਮੁਖ ਪੜਹਿ ਪੰਡਿਤ ਕਹਾਵਹਿ ॥ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ਮਹਾ ਦੁਖੁ ਪਾਵਹਿ ॥ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਮਾਤੇ ਕਿਛੁ ਸੂਝੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਫਿਰਿ ਫਿਰਿ ਜੂਨੀ ਆਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ 
Mājẖ mėhlā 3. Manmukẖ paṛėh pandiṯ kahāvėh. Ḏūjai bẖā▫e mahā ḏukẖ pāvahi. Bikẖi▫ā māṯe kicẖẖ sūjẖai nāhī fir fir jūnī āvaṇi▫ā. ||1|| 

In Essence: The mind – slaves study and deem themselves pundit. Due to others love [other than the Creator], they suffer greatly. Being intoxicated in Maya, they do not understand anything; therefore, they go into existence repeatedly [ਫਿਰਿ ਫਿਰਿ which means again and again]

ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ (ਵੇਦ ਆਦਿਕ ਧਰਮ ਪੁਸਤਕਾਂ) ਪੜ੍ਹਦੇ ਹਨ (ਤੇ ਇਸ ਕਾਰਨ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ) ਪੰਡਿਤ ਵਿਦਵਾਨ ਅਖਵਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ (ਪਰ ਫਿਰ ਭੀ ਉਹ) ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਪਿਆਰ ਵਿਚ (ਟਿਕੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਧਰਮ-ਪੁਸਤਕਾਂ ਪੜ੍ਹਦੇ ਹੋਏ ਭੀ ਹਉਮੈ ਆਦਿਕ ਦਾ) ਵੱਡਾ ਦੁੱਖ ਸਹਿੰਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ ਮਸਤ ਰਹਿਣ ਕਰਕੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ) ਕੁਝ ਭੀ ਸਮਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਂਦੀ, ਉਹ ਮੁੜ ਮੁੜ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਪਏ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ।੧। 

It is just not a talk or a reference to the established belief, but it is a part of Guru Message. As per Gurbani, our being in an existence is an explicit picture of separation from the Creator. This is the pain that needs to be ended just as His true devotees do. On 336 Fifth Nanak says that most of the people are in love with Maya, which keeps them going into various existences:

ਏਤੁ ਮੋਹਿ ਡੂਬਾ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਕੋਈ ਉਤਰੈ ਪਾਰਿ ॥੩॥ 
Ėṯ mohi dūbā sansār. Gurmukẖ ko▫ī uṯrai pār. ||3||

In Essence: The mind – slaves study and deem themselves pundit; due to others' love (other than the Creator’s love), they suffer greatly. Being intoxicated in Maya, they do not understand anything; thus they go into existence repeatedly (ਫਿਰਿ ਫਿਰਿ which means again and again).

It is just not a talk or a reference to the established belief, it is a part of Guru Message, and it is an explicit picture of separation of the soul from the Creator. This is the pain that needs to be ended as His true devotees have done it. On 336 Fifth Nanak says that most of the people are in love with Maya that keeps them going into various existences


ਇਹ ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ ਸਾਰਾ ਜਗਤ ਡੁੱਬਾ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ, ਕੋਈ ਵਿਰਲਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਜੋ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਦੱਸੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਤੇ ਤੁਰਦਾ ਹੈ (ਮੋਹ ਦੇ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਵਿਚੋਂ) ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਦਾ ਹੈ।੩। 

ਏਤੁ ਮੋਹਿ ਫਿਰਿ ਜੂਨੀ ਪਾਹਿ ॥ ਮੋਹੇ ਲਾਗਾ ਜਮ ਪੁਰਿ ਜਾਹਿ ॥੪॥ 
Ėṯ mohi fir jūnī pāhi. Mohe lāgā jam pur jāhi. ||4|| 

In Essence: Because of this love [Maya love instead of loving the Creator], the mortal goes through existence again; due to this love, he or she has to go through death [again].

Note: Everybody faces death, why in above Vaakas, facing death is described as a loss, or painful? Doubtless, it makes clear that as long as one remains into existences by forgetting the Creator, facing death remains dreadful because it comes again and again and separates the soul from its attachments. For His devotees, it becomes a last call because they merge with the Creator once for all and do not face it again. This idea is elaborated in the following Guru Vakaas:

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਇਸ ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ (ਫਸਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ) ਤੂੰ ਮੁੜ ਮੁੜ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਪਏਂਗਾ, ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਜਕੜਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਤੂੰ ਜਮਰਾਜ ਦੇ ਦੇਸ ਵਿਚ ਜਾਵੇਂਗਾ।੪।

Now read a verification of the concept of going through various existences, it is on 769 Mehla 3

ਸਾਚੈ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਸਾਚੁ ਬੁਝਾਇਆ ਪਤਿ ਰਾਖੈ ਸਚੁ ਸੋਈ ਰਾਮ ॥ ਸਚਾ ਭੋਜਨੁ ਭਾਉ ਸਚਾ ਹੈ ਸਚੈ ਨਾਮਿ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਈ ਰਾਮ ॥ ਸਾਚੈ ਨਾਮਿ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਈ ਮਰੈ ਨ ਕੋਈ ਗਰਭਿ ਨ ਜੂਨੀ ਵਾਸਾ ॥ ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਮਿਲਾਈ ਸਚਿ ਸਮਾਈ ਸਚਿ ਨਾਇ ਪਰਗਾਸਾ ॥ ਜਿਨੀ ਸਚੁ ਜਾਤਾ ਸੇ ਸਚੇ ਹੋਏ ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਸਚੁ ਧਿਆਇਨਿ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਚੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਿਨ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਵਸਿਆ ਨਾ ਵੀਛੁੜਿ ਦੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਨਿ ॥੨॥ 
Sācẖai saṯgur sācẖ bujẖā▫i▫ā paṯ rākẖai sacẖ so▫ī rām. Sacẖā bẖojan bẖā▫o sacẖā hai sacẖai nām sukẖ ho▫ī rām. Sācẖai nām sukẖ ho▫ī marai na ko▫ī garabẖ na jūnī vāsā. Joṯī joṯ milā▫ī sacẖ samā▫ī sacẖ nā▫e pargāsā. Jinī sacẖ jāṯā se sacẖe ho▫e an▫ḏin sacẖ ḏẖi▫ā▫in. Nānak sacẖ nām jin hirḏai vasi▫ā nā vīcẖẖuṛ ḏukẖ pā▫in. ||2|| 

In Essence: Whom True Guru, a form of Eternal Prabh, has made realized the Eternal Prabh, their honor is saved. Their true love for the Creator becomes their diet and they obtain peace. They obtain peace from the Eternal Prabh, and they don’t die to go into existence because their light merges with the Eternal Prabh as His Name enlightens them. Those who have realized the Eternal Creator, they get imbued with the Eternal One. They remain meditated on Him always. Nanak says that in whose hearts His Eternal Name abides, they never get separate to bear pain again. (Pain of what? Birth.)

The separation from the Creator is certainly full of pains. Even being alive who get imbued with Him, they don’t die (death is deemed fearful for those who are attached to Maya), but leave this body - house to be with Him; therefore, for them, there is no “death” means there is no entry into that body – house which will eventually crumble. If place with Him is not procured, they will go through that coming and going again.

Above two things are very clear that those, who through their Guru, merge with the Creator, they don’t die to take birth again which means when they die, there is no “Joon/existence” for them. They die to remain with the Formless. Since they don’t get separate from Him, there is no pain.

On 1289 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji First Nanak in very compact expression talks about stability of mind and a “full stop” to existences, please read carefully


ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਰੂਪ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਗਿਆਨ ਦੇ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਲਾਜ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਚਰਨਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਅਟੱਲ ਪਿਆਰ ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਖ਼ੁਰਾਕ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਿਸ ਭੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਵਿਚ ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਲੱਭਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਕਦੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਮੌਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਹੇੜਦਾ, ਉਹ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਂਦਾ। (ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀ) ਸੁਰਤਿ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਵਿਚ ਮਿਲਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ, ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਵਿਚ ਲੀਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ (ਉਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾ) ਚਾਨਣ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਨੇ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨਾਲ ਡੂੰਘੀ ਸਾਂਝ ਪਾ ਲਈ ਉਹ ਉਸੇ ਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਬਣ ਗਏ, ਉਹ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਉਸ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਵੱਸ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਫਿਰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਵਿਛੁੜ ਕੇ ਦੁੱਖ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾਂਦੇ।੨। 


ਮਃ ੧ ॥ ਅਜਰੁ ਜਰੈ ਤ ਨਉ ਕੁਲ ਬੰਧੁ ॥ ਪੂਜੈ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਹੋਵੈ ਥਿਰੁ ਕੰਧੁ ॥ 
Mėhlā 1. Ajar jarai ṯa na▫o kul banḏẖ. Pūjai parāṇ hovai thir kanḏẖ.

In Essence: When one learns to control the uncontrollable mind (mercurial state of mind], all his or her nine sensual organs become stable [they don’t drag the mind to many directions]. Then through every breath, one adores the Creator, and the body totally goes into stable state.

ਜਦੋਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਮਨ ਦੀ ਉਸ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਤੇ ਕਾਬੂ ਪਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਤੇ ਕਾਬੂ ਪਾਣਾ ਔਖਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ (ਭਾਵ, ਜਦੋਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਡਿੱਗਣ ਤੋਂ ਰੋਕ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ), ਜਦੋਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸੁਆਸ ਸੁਆਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਇਸ ਦੇ ਨੌ ਹੀ (ਕਰਮ ਤੇ ਗਿਆਨ) ਇੰਦ੍ਰੇ ਜਾਇਜ਼ ਹੱਦ ਵਿਚ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਇਸ ਦਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ ਅਡੋਲ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। 


ਕਹਾਂ ਤੇ ਆਇਆ ਕਹਾਂ ਏਹੁ ਜਾਣੁ ॥ ਜੀਵਤ ਮਰਤ ਰਹੈ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥ ਹੁਕਮੈ ਬੂਝੈ ਤਤੁ ਪਛਾਣੈ ॥ ਇਹੁ ਪਰਸਾਦੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਤੇ ਜਾਣੈ ॥ 
Kahāŉ ṯe ā▫i▫ā kahāŉ ehu jāṇ. Jīvaṯ maraṯ rahai parvāṇ. Hukmai būjẖai ṯaṯ pacẖẖāṇai. Ih parsāḏ gurū ṯe jāṇai. 

In Essence: (idea continues, once the mind gets imbued with the Creator, whole situation is changed) from where it has come and to where it has to go? (Through a question Guru Ji explains that everything comes to an end, and the coming and the going doesn’t remain active then). One is accepted by the Creator when one lives detached. 

As stated above, when uncontrollable mind is stilled, and it remains fixed on the Creator] Only the one, who understands His Ordinance, can know Him; however, this understanding comes through the Guru’s blessings. 

In the next Vaakas, Guru Ji states clearly that only it is the “self – conceit” that causes the mortal to get caught into this cycle of coming and going; when it is eradicated, “going into existences” stops.


ਕਿੱਥੋਂ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਕਿੱਥੇ ਇਸ ਨੇ ਜਾਣਾ ਹੈ? (ਭਾਵ, ਇਸ ਦਾ 'ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦਾ ਚੱਕਰ' ਮਿਟ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ), ਜੀਵਤ-ਭਾਵ (ਭਾਵ, ਨਫ਼ਸਾਨੀ ਖ਼ਾਹਸ਼ਾਂ) ਤੋਂ ਮਰ ਕੇ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਰ ਤੇ) ਪ੍ਰਵਾਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਤਦੋਂ ਜੀਵ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਅਸਲੀਅਤ ਨੂੰ ਪਛਾਣ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ-ਇਹ ਮਿਹਰ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ ਮਿਲਦੀ ਹੈ। 


ਹੋਂਦਾ ਫੜੀਅਗੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਜਾਣੁ ॥ ਨਾ ਹਉ ਨਾ ਮੈ ਜੂਨੀ ਪਾਣੁ ॥੨॥ 
Hoŉḏā faṛī▫ag Nānak jāṇ. Nā ha▫o nā mai jūnī pāṇ. ||2|| 

In Essence: Nanak says that it must be understood that as long as one’s “conceit/I – force” exists, one remains bound (to Maya consequently the coming and going goes on]). When there is no “conceit/I – force” there is no “going into existences”

The same idea is explicitly expressed by Fifth Nanak on 278 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji


ਜਬ ਲਗੁ ਜਾਨੈ ਮੁਝ ਤੇ ਕਛੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ ਤਬ ਇਸ ਕਉ ਸੁਖੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋਇ ॥ ਜਬ ਇਹ ਜਾਨੈ ਮੈ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਰਤਾ ॥ ਤਬ ਲਗੁ ਗਰਭ ਜੋਨਿ ਮਹਿ ਫਿਰਤਾ ॥
Jab lag jānai mujẖ ṯe kacẖẖ ho▫e. Ŧab is ka▫o sukẖ nāhī ko▫e. Jab ih jānai mai kicẖẖ karṯā. Ŧab lag garabẖ jon mėh firṯā.

In Essence: As long as the mortal thinks that all is because of him or her, he or she doesn’t get peace. When he or she says that it is he or she who is the doer of everything [dominance of conceit], he or she keeps wandering into existences.

Basically it is the conceit that keeps the human beings into a cycle of death and birth; once it is eradicated through the Guru, this cycle stops as stated earlier. On 330 Guru Ji applauds those who get attach with the Creator and get out of this cycle of existences:


ਪਉੜੀ ॥ ਤਿਨ ਕੀ ਸੋਭਾ ਕਿਆ ਗਣੀ ਜਿਨੀ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਲਧਾ ॥ ਸਾਧਾ ਸਰਣੀ ਜੋ ਪਵੈ ਸੋ ਛੁਟੈ ਬਧਾ ॥ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵੈ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀਐ ਜੋਨਿ ਗਰਭਿ ਨ ਦਧਾ
Pa▫oṛī. Ŧin kī sobẖā ki▫ā gaṇī jinī har har laḏẖā. Sāḏẖā sarṇī jo pavai so cẖẖutai baḏẖā. Guṇ gāvai abināsī▫ai jon garabẖ na ḏaḏẖā

In Essence: It is not possible to express the glory of those who have realized the Creator. Those who seek the refuge of His Devotees, they get liberated from all bonds; they only sing the virtues of Imperishable Prabh and do not get burned though existences.

Again going through existences is deemed as very painful almost like getting burned.



ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ (ਗੁਰਮੁਖਾਂ) ਨੇ ਰੱਬ ਨੂੰ ਲੱਭ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਬਿਆਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ, ਜੋ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਰਨ ਆਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਬੰਧਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਬੱਝਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਮੁਕਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਭਾਵ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਮਾਇਕ ਬੰਧਨ ਟੁੱਟ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ), ਉਹ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਪੈ ਪੈ ਕੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੜਦਾ,

On 598 First Nanak stresses that it is through a True Guru one is saved from the cycle of existences, please read on


ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਬੰਧਨ ਤੋੜਿ ਨਿਰਾਰੇ ਬਹੁੜਿ ਨ ਗਰਭ ਮਝਾਰੀ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਗਿਆਨ ਰਤਨੁ ਪਰਗਾਸਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਮਨਿ ਵਸਿਆ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੀ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੮॥ 
Saṯgur banḏẖan ṯoṛ nirāre bahuṛ na garabẖ majẖārī jī▫o. Nānak gi▫ān raṯan pargāsi▫ā har man vasi▫ā nirankārī jī▫o. ||4||8|| 

In Essence: Whose bonds are snapped by a True Guru, they are set free from Maya – influences and do not enter into a womb again. Nanak says in whose heart Guru’s jewel of Divine – knowledge is manifested, the Formless Creator abides in their minds.

ਹੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ! ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਬੰਧਨ ਤੋੜ ਕੇ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਤੂੰ ਮਾਇਆ ਤੋਂ ਨਿਰਲੇਪ ਕਰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਉਹ ਮੁੜ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਂਦਾ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ) ਗਿਆਨ ਦਾ ਰਤਨ ਚਮਕ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਹਰੀ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ (ਆਪ) ਆ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੮। 

On 693 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Bhagat Namdev says a very interesting thing, please read on:

ਇਹ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਤੇ ਤਬ ਹੀ ਛੂਟਉ ਜਉ ਮਾਇਆ ਨਹ ਲਪਟਾਵਉ ॥ ਮਾਇਆ ਨਾਮੁ ਗਰਭ ਜੋਨਿ ਕਾ ਤਿਹ ਤਜਿ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਪਾਵਉ ॥੩॥ 
Ih sansār ṯe ṯab hī cẖẖūta▫o ja▫o mā▫i▫ā nah laptāva▫o. Mā▫i▫ā nām garabẖ jon kā ṯih ṯaj ḏarsan pāva▫o. ||3||

In Essence: Only then I can get rid of bonds of this world when I do not get caught into worldly love because this Maya – love is the cause of womb – existences (Maya is another name of womb –existence, means due to it, womb – existence is there).

In Gurbani, there is a concept of separation from the Creator and union with Him. A concept of union centers at the game of love of Akalpurakh, and the concept of separation centered at the game of Maya – love. Those who are into His love are set free from womb existences and eventually obtain union with the Creator; however; who are into Maya - love, are subject to existences to reenter into Maya realm; it is that simple. If we start thinking that all what Guru Ji says doesn’t measure up to rationality, then we can also think that what is wrong if we lack His love. We are able to establish empires or mini empires in this world. So, why we should worry about anything? We can enjoy amenities of life and experience the fine things available, what is wrong with that? Regarding the soul and its journey, who cares? We just don’t believe in it because there is no rationality in this belief. If it is said in Gurbani that if one indulges in Maya, ends in another existence; why should we care about it when we don’t believe in it anyway. Why even to waste life in gathering virtues by remaining detached from Maya when we can establish a lot of stuff by serving other human beings humbly, or obtain lofty aims of achievements by treasury? Well, that is the choice worldly people often make in reality; it doesn’t bother them if they have any faith in the Creator or not. They take whatever faith they choose as per their own terms. Their chosen faith doesn’t bind them to virtues. Their gratification is to satisfy their conceit; however, all this stuff of significance in the world is literally useless for His devotees. They think that since it is all meaningless and doesn’t go with the soul as the death comes, then why one needs to go through existences for this useless stuff and to remain separate from the Creator? This is the stand of His devotees. Their life is the Creator, their breath is the Creator and without Creator, nothing exists for them. Having that much love for Him, obviously they go above all worldly thoughts and entanglements. In spiritual realms they are victorious. When the goal of life is changed, the approach towards world will certainly change.

Some people, who advocate that Guru Nanak Dev doesn’t believe in reincarnation, give a quote from Gurbani stating that in those quotes, Guru is saying that no one knows where the soul goes after death. In other words there is no verification by The Guru whether the soul is there or not or what happens to it. 

ਇਸ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਦੇ ਬੰਧਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਮੇਰੀ ਤਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਖ਼ਲਾਸੀ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ ਜੇ ਮੈਂ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ ਨਾ ਫਸਾਂ; ਮਾਇਆ (ਦਾ ਮੋਹ) ਹੀ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਪੈਣ ਦਾ ਮੂਲ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਤਿਆਗ ਕੇ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਦੀਦਾਰ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।੩। . 

Let me give a quote that indeed says that it is not known where the soul goes; however, we must look at its context. It is on 752 - 753 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Mehla 1


ਹਉ ਨਾਹੀ ਤੂ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਤੁਧ ਹੀ ਸਾਜਿਆ ॥ ਆਪੇ ਥਾਪਿ ਉਥਾਪਿ ਸਬਦਿ ਨਿਵਾਜਿਆ ॥੫॥ 
Ha▫o nāhī ṯū hovėh ṯuḏẖ hī sāji▫ā. Āpe thāp uthāp sabaḏ nivāji▫ā. ||5|| 

In Essence: You are [seen] where there is no conceit [awareness of I], and all this you have created. You create and destroy and you through Guru Shabada exalt and elevate beings. 

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਹੀ (ਸਾਰਾ ਜਗਤ) ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ, ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਜਿਸ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਤੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਜੋੜ ਕੇ ਨਿਵਾਜਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਤੂੰ (ਪਰਗਟ) ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ 'ਹਉਮੈ' ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਂਦੀ।੫। 


ਦੇਹੀ ਭਸਮ ਰੁਲਾਇ ਨ ਜਾਪੀ ਕਹ ਗਇਆ ॥ ਆਪੇ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇ ਸੋ ਵਿਸਮਾਦੁ ਭਇਆ ॥੬॥ 
Ḏehī bẖasam rulā▫e na jāpī kah ga▫i▫ā. Āpe rahi▫ā samā▫e so vismāḏ bẖa▫i▫ā. ||6|| 
In Essence: Leaving the body to roll in the dust, it is not known where the soul/being goes. It is a great wonder that Prabh pervades everywhere. (Expression is actually about His incomprehensible Ordinance)

ਜੀਵਾਤਮਾ (ਆਪਣੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਛੱਡ ਕੇ) ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਮਿੱਟੀ ਵਿਚ ਰੁਲਾ ਕੇ, ਪਤਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਗਦਾ, ਕਿੱਥੇ ਚਲਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਅਚਰਜ ਕੌਤਕ ਵਰਤਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਪਰ ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈਂ।੬।

Read the above Vaakas carefully; first it is stated that He is known only when the conceit departs. He creates and destroys His creation, and through Guru Shabada He exalts and elevates too. In the next Vaakas, Guru Ji talks about the soul. After death, as the body is left to become dust, where the soul goes, it is unknown because only He knows what occurs and it is not possible to tell what happens to every one; however, all over He pervades which is amazing itself. If we read Asa Dee Vaar, Guru Nanak Dev clearly says what actually happens after death to those who chose Maya over Him. Here in broad sense he is saying that we just cannot express His ordinance, and we just cannot say for surely how the Creator deals with every one after death. It doesn’t mean Guru is saying that the soul just doesn’t exist. In the last Vaakas of this Shabada Guru offers a prayer to have His grace to get attached to His Naam which brings peace. Stability of the mind while alive and stability for the soul after death is sought through displaying sincere love for Him in Gurbani. Now let’s look at Vaakas from Asa Dee Vaar [462] on 464 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji


ਪਉੜੀ ॥ ਆਪੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੈ ਭੋਗ ਭੋਗਿ ਕੈ ਹੋਇ ਭਸਮੜਿ ਭਉਰੁ ਸਿਧਾਇਆ ॥ ਵਡਾ ਹੋਆ ਦੁਨੀਦਾਰੁ ਗਲਿ ਸੰਗਲੁ ਘਤਿ ਚਲਾਇਆ ॥ ਅਗੈ ਕਰਣੀ ਕੀਰਤਿ ਵਾਚੀਐ ਬਹਿ ਲੇਖਾ ਕਰਿ ਸਮਝਾਇਆ ॥ ਥਾਉ ਨ ਹੋਵੀ ਪਉਦੀਈ ਹੁਣਿ ਸੁਣੀਐ ਕਿਆ ਰੂਆਇਆ ॥ ਮਨਿ ਅੰਧੈ ਜਨਮੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ॥੩॥ 
Pa▫oṛī. Āpīnĥai bẖog bẖog kai ho▫e bẖasmaṛ bẖa▫ur siḏẖā▫i▫ā. vadā ho▫ā ḏunīḏār gal sangal gẖaṯ cẖalā▫i▫ā. Agai karṇī kīraṯ vācẖī▫ai bahi lekẖā kar samjẖā▫i▫ā. Thā▫o na hovī pa▫uḏī▫ī huṇ suṇī▫ai ki▫ā rū▫ā▫i▫ā. Man anḏẖai janam gavā▫i▫ā. ||3|| 
In Essence: After having enjoyed revetments, the body becomes heap of ashes and the soul goes away. When mortal dies, soul is led away restrained, and mortal’s account of good and bad deeds is explained. Being at fault, the mortal gets no place and then no bewailing is cared about either. Thus, the blind (in Maya) mortal wastes his life.

To understand above stanza, we must look at the second stanza of Asa Dee Vaar as well, here it is:


ਪਉੜੀ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਜੀਅ ਉਪਾਇ ਕੈ ਲਿਖਿ ਨਾਵੈ ਧਰਮੁ ਬਹਾਲਿਆ ॥ ਓਥੈ ਸਚੇ ਹੀ ਸਚਿ ਨਿਬੜੈ ਚੁਣਿ ਵਖਿ ਕਢੇ ਜਜਮਾਲਿਆ ॥ ਥਾਉ ਨ ਪਾਇਨਿ ਕੂੜਿਆਰ ਮੁਹ ਕਾਲ੍ਹ੍ਹੈ ਦੋਜਕਿ ਚਾਲਿਆ ॥ ਤੇਰੈ ਨਾਇ ਰਤੇ ਸੇ ਜਿਣਿ ਗਏ ਹਾਰਿ ਗਏ ਸਿ ਠਗਣ ਵਾਲਿਆ ॥ ਲਿਖਿ ਨਾਵੈ ਧਰਮੁ ਬਹਾਲਿਆ ॥੨॥ 
Pa▫oṛī. Nānak jī▫a upā▫e kai likẖ nāvai ḏẖaram bahāli▫ā. Othai sacẖe hī sacẖ nibṛai cẖuṇ vakẖ kadẖe jajmāli▫ā. Thā▫o na pā▫in kūṛi▫ār muh kālĥai ḏojak cẖāli▫ā. Ŧerai nā▫e raṯe se jiṇ ga▫e hār ga▫e sė ṯẖagaṇ vāli▫ā. Likẖ nāvai ḏẖaram bahāli▫ā. ||2|| 

In Essence: After creating beings, they are made subject to Dharma - judgment. Under that, based on the truth, decision is taken and faulty ones are taken out. Such false beings get no place and get dishonored through His justice and go through miseries; who are absorbed in your Name oh Prabh! They pass [that test], the cheaters get defeated. Thus, Almighty has established the Justice.

What is all this? There is indeed His justice established [stanza 2]. It is stated in very simple language that after death the soul is taken to have justice as per the deeds done through the given body, no bewailing of the soul is heard, and justice is served. What kind of justice, Guru doesn’t give detail save for hinting about bad time. It is again left to Him because it is His realm. Now talking about reincarnation, why Guru Nanak Dev is saying all that which occurs after death? Why he has to go into so much detail about what occurs after death? There are people who say that the Gurus and Bhagatas didn’t want to get into controversy about all this, so they kept giving such references. Wait a minute, where is the proof of this assumption? We all know that in their Bani, they openly question many prevailed concepts and beliefs without caring about the controversies, why only in case of “reincarnation” they should become hesitant. Actually they have a concept of the Creator, His Ordinance and a path that leads to merge with the Creator. They believe that there are those who are into Maya, and He keeps them into Maya through various existences. And there are those who are into His love, He takes them out of this cycle, and He keeps them with Him. How it occurs they keep explaining through various Shabadas. If the concept of incarnation of the soul is taken out of Gurbani, the importance of “Naam – Simran” carries no value because it is solely done to have His grace to get united with Him and to avoid getting into a womb again. Sikhi is not designed to satisfy scientific minds; it is all about experience of the Guru who envisions the Creator and enables the followers to envision Him within and out certainly.
Remaining in Maya leads to going into existences. Once it is abandoned, the Creator is envisioned. If He is envisioned, interest in Maya is gone. When interest in Maya is gone, the soul’s going into existence stops.

Systematically Guru Nanak Dev expresses this whole concept of His path on 1030 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji

ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਗੁਰ ਬਚਨੀ ਬੋਲਹੁ ॥ ਸੰਤ ਸਭਾ ਮਹਿ ਇਹੁ ਰਸੁ ਟੋਲਹੁ ॥ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਖੋਜਿ ਲਹਹੁ ਘਰੁ ਅਪਨਾ ਬਹੁੜਿ ਨ ਗਰਭ ਮਝਾਰਾ ਹੇ ॥੪॥ 
Rām nām gur bacẖnī bolhu. Sanṯ sabẖā mėh ih ras tolahu. Gurmaṯ kẖoj lahhu gẖar apnā bahuṛ na garabẖ majẖārā he. ||4|| 
In Essence: Utter the Name of all pervading Creator through Guru Shabada; find His Name – nectar in the company of Saints. Find your real place [with our origin, the Creator] through Guru – guidance, and then you will not caste into a womb again.

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰੋ (ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਮਿਲੇਗਾ, ਪਰ ਇਹ ਆਨੰਦ ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ) ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਇਸ ਆਨੰਦ ਦੀ ਭਾਲ ਕਰੋ। ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮਤਿ ਤੇ ਤੁਰ ਕੇ ਆਪਣਾ ਉਹ ਆਤਮਕ ਟਿਕਾਣਾ ਲੱਭੋ ਜਿਥੇ ਪਹੁੰਚ ਕੇ ਮੁੜ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਨਾਹ ਪੈਣਾ ਪਏ।੪। 

Gurmat revolves around this concept which is based on the idea of suffering through bonds of Maya, going through existences and a solution to end both kinds of sufferings. In above Vaakas, in a nut shell Guru Nanak dev has explained his path and the goal of life. Please remember that Guru Nanak refers here to reincarnation as well because that is a part of his ideology. It is repeatedly said that nothing goes with us, on 191Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Mehla 5


ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਮਨਹਿ ਸਮਾਲੇ ॥ ਸੋ ਧਨੁ ਸੰਚਹੁ ਜੋ ਚਾਲੈ ਨਾਲੇ ॥੩॥ 
Sās sās parabẖ manėh samāle. So ḏẖan sancẖahu jo cẖālai nāle. ||3||

In Essence: With every breath keep Prabh in the heart, gather [this wealth of Naam] that wealth that goes with you. 

Where His Name goes with the soul? 
Well, it is clear this worldly wealth doesn’t go with us, we see that. How His Name goes with us? Where we go? If there is no reincarnation, what Guru ji is talking here?

(ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਹਰੇਕ ਸਾਹ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਸਾਂਭ ਰੱਖ। ਉਹ (ਨਾਮ-) ਧਨ ਇਕੱਠਾ ਕਰ ਜੇਹੜਾ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਥ ਕਰੇ।੩। 


In Anand Sahib, in very simple way, Guru states that nobody goes with the soul as it departs but the Guru –teachings and the love of Akalpurakh: On 918 Mehla 3

ਏ ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਤੂ ਸਦਾ ਸਚੁ ਸਮਾਲੇ ॥ ਏਹੁ ਕੁਟੰਬੁ ਤੂ ਜਿ ਦੇਖਦਾ ਚਲੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਤੇਰੈ ਨਾਲੇ ॥ ਸਾਥਿ ਤੇਰੈ ਚਲੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਤਿਸੁ ਨਾਲਿ ਕਿਉ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਈਐ ॥ ਐਸਾ ਕੰਮੁ ਮੂਲੇ ਨ ਕੀਚੈ ਜਿਤੁ ਅੰਤਿ ਪਛੋਤਾਈਐ ॥ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਕਾ ਉਪਦੇਸੁ ਸੁਣਿ ਤੂ ਹੋਵੈ ਤੇਰੈ ਨਾਲੇ ॥ ਕਹੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਤੂ ਸਦਾ ਸਚੁ ਸਮਾਲੇ ॥੧੧॥ 
Ė man pi▫āri▫ā ṯū saḏā sacẖ samāle. Ėhu kutamb ṯū jė ḏekẖ▫ḏā cẖalai nāhī ṯerai nāle. Sāth ṯerai cẖalai nāhī ṯis nāl ki▫o cẖiṯ lā▫ī▫ai. Aisā kamm mūle na kīcẖai jiṯ anṯ pacẖẖoṯā▫ī▫ai. Saṯgurū kā upḏes suṇ ṯū hovai ṯerai nāle. Kahai Nānak man pi▫āre ṯū saḏā sacẖ samāle. ||11|| 

In Essence: Oh my mind! Always contemplate on the Eternal Almighty. This family you behold will not go with you (as you will depart). When it will not depart along with you then why to get attached to it? Never do a deed upon which eventually you have to repent. Listen to True Guru Instruction, it shall be with you. Nanak says oh dear mind! Always meditate on the Eternal Akalpurakh.
So where do we go after death? Why only Guru – teachings and His love go with us?
These answers can be found in the following Guru Vaakas on 62 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Sri Raag, Mehla 1



ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ ਚਿਤੇ ਦਿਸਹਿ ਧਉਲਹਰ ਬਗੇ ਬੰਕ ਦੁਆਰ ॥ ਕਰਿ ਮਨ ਖੁਸੀ ਉਸਾਰਿਆ ਦੂਜੈ ਹੇਤਿ ਪਿਆਰਿ ॥ ਅੰਦਰੁ ਖਾਲੀ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਬਿਨੁ ਢਹਿ ਢੇਰੀ ਤਨੁ ਛਾਰੁ ॥੧॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 1. Cẖiṯe ḏisėh ḏẖa▫ulhar bage bank ḏu▫ār. Kar man kẖusī usāri▫ā ḏūjai heṯ pi▫ār. Anḏar kẖālī parem bin dẖėh dẖerī ṯan cẖẖār. ||1|| 

In Essence: The entire painted mansions with white washed beautiful doors we see, were constructed to please the mind in Maya – love (It was all a game of Maya – love); this body crumbles without the love of Akalpurakh. 
Interestingly both the beautiful mansions and body devoted to Maya crumble here, both don’t go with the soul; this idea is elaborated further in the next Guru Vaakas:


ਹੇ ਮਨ! ਜਿਵੇਂ ਬੜੇ ਚਾਉ ਨਾਲ ਉਸਾਰੇ ਹੋਏ ਚਿੱਤਰੇ ਹੋਏ ਮਹਲ-ਮਾੜੀਆਂ (ਸੁੰਦਰ) ਦਿੱਸਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਫ਼ੈਦ ਬਾਂਕੇ ਦਰਵਾਜ਼ੇ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। (ਪਰ ਜੇ ਉਹ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਖ਼ਾਲੀ ਰਹਿਣ ਤਾਂ ਢਹਿ ਕੇ ਢੇਰੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਤਿਵੇਂ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ ਪਿਆਰ ਵਿਚ (ਇਹ ਸਰੀਰ) ਪਾਲੀਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਜੇ ਹਿਰਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਸੱਖਣਾ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੈ, ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਸਰੀਰ ਢਹਿ ਕੇ ਢੇਰੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਵਿਅਰਥ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ)।੧। 

ਭਾਈ ਰੇ ਤਨੁ ਧਨੁ ਸਾਥਿ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਨੁ ਨਿਰਮਲੋ ਗੁਰੁ ਦਾਤਿ ਕਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸੋਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Bẖā▫ī re ṯan ḏẖan sāth na ho▫e. Rām nām ḏẖan nirmalo gur ḏāṯ kare parabẖ so▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o.

In Essence: The body and the wealth do not accompany with anyone, the only pure wealth is Name of All pervading Prabh which He gifts through the Guru. {Pause] 

The word pure is used for His Name because unlike other wealth it goes with the soul, this is understood if the whole context is kept in the mind while reading these Guru Vaakas.


ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਇਹ ਸਰੀਰ ਇਹ ਧਨ (ਜਗਤ ਤੋਂ ਚਲਣ ਵੇਲੇ) ਨਾਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਨਿਭਦਾ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ (ਐਸਾ) ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਧਨ ਹੈ (ਜੋ ਸਦਾ ਨਾਲ ਨਿਭਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਇਹ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਹੈ) ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਉਹ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾਤਿ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 


ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਨੁ ਨਿਰਮਲੋ ਜੇ ਦੇਵੈ ਦੇਵਣਹਾਰੁ ॥ ਆਗੈ ਪੂਛ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜਿਸੁ ਬੇਲੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਕਰਤਾਰੁ ॥ ਆਪਿ ਛਡਾਏ ਛੁਟੀਐ ਆਪੇ ਬਖਸਣਹਾਰੁ ॥੨॥ 
Rām nām ḏẖan nirmalo je ḏevai ḏevaṇhār. Āgai pūcẖẖ na hova▫ī jis belī gur karṯār. Āp cẖẖadā▫e cẖẖutī▫ai āpe bakẖsaṇhār. ||2|| 

In Essence: The Name of Almighty is pure; one gets it if the Giver (Akalpurakh) gives. Whose friends are the Guru and Akalpurakh, he or she is not questioned hereafter because the Creator Himself saves ad forgives such a person.

Why His Name is pure wealth? It is so because it goes with the soul, unlike the wealth and the body. What does mean by “ਆਗੈ Āgai/ hereafter, next? It is about after life time.

ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਧਨ ਹੈ (ਤਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ) ਜੇ ਦੇਣ ਦੇ ਸਮਰੱਥ ਹਰੀ ਆਪ ਦੇਵੇ। (ਨਾਮ-ਧਨ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰਨ ਵਿਚ) ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ ਸਹਾਈ ਗੁਰੂ ਆਪ ਬਣੇ, ਕਰਤਾਰ ਆਪ ਬਣੇ, ਪਰਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ ਉਸ ਉੱਤੇ ਕੋਈ ਇਤਰਾਜ਼ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ। ਪਰ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਤੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਬਚਾਏ ਤਾਂ ਬਚ ਸਕੀਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਸ਼ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

Please note it down, Guru Ji starts with the big things created in the love of Maya, and then explains that without His love everything crumbles {perishable]. The real pure wealth is His Name. The mortal who is lucky to have friendship of the Guru and the Creator, is free from any questioning that occurs hereafter; the reason is this that the Creator Himself saves and forgives such mortal. This thought can become easier to understand if we recall the second and the third stanzas of Asa Dee Var quoted above in which Guru Nanak Dev says that one’s deeds are subject to justice. Here once one is got involved in Him through the Guru and ignore the Maya - love, this “hereafter – questioning” is eliminated. Now look at another Guru Vaakas to understand how after death, Maya – lovers appear looted; however, Prabh lovers loose nothing but gain by having His Name; these Vaakas are on 756 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Mehla 3

ਸੁਇਨਾ ਰੁਪਾ ਪਾਪ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਸੰਚੀਐ ਚਲੈ ਨ ਚਲਦਿਆ ਨਾਲਿ ॥ ਵਿਣੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਨਾਲਿ ਨ ਚਲਸੀ ਸਭ ਮੁਠੀ ਜਮਕਾਲਿ ॥੨੭॥ 
Su▫inā rupā pāp kar kar sancẖī▫ai cẖalai na cẖalḏi▫ā nāl. viṇ nāvai nāl na cẖalsī sabẖ muṯẖī jamkāl. ||27|| 

In Essence: Gold and Silver [wealth] are gathered by committing sins; however, they don’t go with [when one dies]. Without the Name of Akalpurakh nothing goes with the mortals, and thus all are plundered by death.

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਕਈ ਕਿਸਮ ਦੇ) ਪਾਪ ਕਰ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਸੋਨਾ ਚਾਂਦੀ (ਆਦਿਕ ਧਨ) ਇਕੱਠਾ ਕਰੀਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪਰ (ਜਗਤ ਤੋਂ) ਤੁਰਨ ਵੇਲੇ (ਉਹ ਧਨ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ) ਨਾਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਂਦਾ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਚੀਜ਼ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਵੇਗੀ। ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਸੁੰਞੀ ਸਾਰੀ ਲੁਕਾਈ ਆਤਮਕ ਮੌਤ ਦੀ ਹੱਥੀ ਲੁੱਟੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ (ਆਪਣਾ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਲੁਟਾ ਬੈਠਦੀ ਹੈ)।੨੭।

ਮਨ ਕਾ ਤੋਸਾ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਹੈ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਰਖਹੁ ਸਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਲਿ ॥ ਏਹੁ ਖਰਚੁ ਅਖੁਟੁ ਹੈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਿਬਹੈ ਨਾਲਿ ॥੨੮॥ 
Man kā ṯosā har nām hai hirḏai rakẖahu samĥāl. Ėhu kẖaracẖ akẖut hai gurmukẖ nibhai nāl. ||28|| 
In Essence: For the journey, Prabh’s Name is real stock, hold on to it carefully; this stock is inexhaustible, and it remains with the Guru – followers.

In the above Vaakas, Guru leaves no doubt about what is the need of the soul after death. The rationality cannot help to comprehend the experienced fact.

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ (ਜੀਵਨ-ਸਫ਼ਰ ਦਾ) ਖ਼ਰਚ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਸਫ਼ਰ-ਖ਼ਰਚ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਸਾਂਭ ਕੇ ਰੱਖੋ। ਇਹ ਖ਼ਰਚ ਕਦੇ ਮੁੱਕਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਜੇਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਦੱਸੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਉਤੇ ਤੁਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਇਹ ਸਦਾ ਲਈ ਸਾਥ ਬਣਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨੮। 

Why those people who gather wealth get robbed off it by the death and why Guru - followers who hold on to His Name remain ineffective when both face the death? The answer is very simple: when Maya – lovers depart they leave behind everything they gathered by committing so many sins; however, Guru - followers loose nothing when they depart because they don’t gather Maya to leave behind. They gather only His Name that goes with them [and it helps them in the end too]. Death is for everyone but it robs those off wealth who spend life in gathering it; that is the point here. Again, “after death – talk” is done here. In Gurmat, the concept of reincarnation is actually stressed, and it is repeatedly said that those who do not hold on to His Name are subject to cycle of birth and death. It is impossible to deny it through guessed explanations. On 761 – 762 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Mehla 5, all reasons are given for this reincarnation belief:

ਸੋਧਤ ਸੋਧਤ ਸੋਧਿ ਤਤੁ ਬੀਚਾਰਿਆ ॥ ਨਾਮ ਬਿਨਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਨਾਹਿ ਸਰਪਰ ਹਾਰਿਆ ॥੪॥ 
Soḏẖaṯ soḏẖaṯ soḏẖ ṯaṯ bīcẖāri▫ā. Nām binā sukẖ nāhi sarpar hāri▫ā. ||4||

In Essence: By repeatedly analyzing it, I have understood this fact that without Prabh’s Name, there is no peace but a sure defeat.

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਚੰਗੀ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਪੜਤਾਲ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਨਿਰਨਾ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਇਸ ਅਸਲੀਅਤ ਉਤੇ ਪਹੁੰਚੇ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਨਹੀਂ ਮਿਲ ਸਕਦਾ। ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਵਾਂਜੇ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ (ਮਨੁੱਖਾ ਜਨਮ ਦੀ ਬਾਜ਼ੀ) ਹਾਰ ਕੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ।੪।


ਆਵਹਿ ਜਾਹਿ ਅਨੇਕ ਮਰਿ ਮਰਿ ਜਨਮਤੇ ॥ ਬਿਨੁ ਬੂਝੇ ਸਭੁ ਵਾਦਿ ਜੋਨੀ ਭਰਮਤੇ ॥੫॥ 
Āvahi jāhi anek mar mar janmaṯe. Bin būjẖe sabẖ vāḏ jonī bẖarmaṯe. ||5||

In Essence: Many come and go and repeatedly die to be born again. Without knowing the Creator, all their efforts are useless; consequently, they wander through existences.

(ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਖੁੰਝ ਕੇ) ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ (ਮੁੜ ਮੁੜ) ਜੰਮਦੇ ਹਨ ਮਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਆਤਮਕ ਮੌਤ ਸਹੇੜ ਸਹੇੜ ਕੇ ਮੁੜ ਮੁੜ ਜਨਮ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ) ਸੂਝ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਸਾਰਾ ਹੀ ਉੱਦਮ ਵਿਅਰਥ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਭਟਕਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ।੫। 


By all means, what GuruJi says here cannot be verified with any rational measure,but being His followers we must believe what he says if we want to be successful in pursuing the Guru – path. If rationality still bothers us, it is obvious that our rationality is our Guru not Guru Nanak dev. If reincarnation is not a part of Sikhi then why, in Gurbani, after death inevitable - questioning on the deeds is refereed to? If this wealth and body do not go with us then why His Name and Guru – teachings said to go with us and where? Why stress is given on “after – death”? Why detachment to Maya is mandatory? Why Guru Ji talks about a state of mind where acknowledgment of the genders disappears [685 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Mehla 1]? Why Guru stresses on “luck”? In rationality, there is no luck but coincidence. In Gurbani, destiny is repeatedly referred. His grace and meeting of a Guru are left solely on “luck”

There is no proof in Sri Guru Granth Sahib where Guru speaks against the concept of reincarnation. Guru Ji verifies it repeatedly. Those people, who truly want to follow Guru Nanak, must understand this fact once for all that without attaching to Him our souls do not get stability. Those who are blessed with intellectuality that leads them to hyper rationality and have become able to distort The Guru – message, let them enjoy the swings of their own coined philosophy? Remember the following Guru Vaakas on 40 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Mehla 4


ਬਿਨੁ ਭਾਗਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਨਾ ਮਿਲੈ ਘਰਿ ਬੈਠਿਆ ਨਿਕਟਿ ਨਿਤ ਪਾਸਿ ॥ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਅਗਿਆਨ ਦੁਖੁ ਭਰਮੁ ਹੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਪੜਦਾ ਦੂਰਿ ਪਈਆਸਿ ॥ ਬਿਨੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਭੇਟੇ ਕੰਚਨੁ ਨਾ ਥੀਐ ਮਨਮੁਖੁ ਲੋਹੁ ਬੂਡਾ ਬੇੜੀ ਪਾਸਿ ॥੩॥ 
Bin bẖāgā saṯgur nā milai gẖar baiṯẖi▫ā nikat niṯ pās. Anṯar agi▫ān ḏukẖ bẖaram hai vicẖ paṛ▫ḏā ḏūr pa▫ī▫ās. Bin saṯgur bẖete kancẖan nā thī▫ai manmukẖ lohu būdā beṛī pās. ||3|| 

In Essence: Without luck, the True Guru is not met even if a person sits daily near the Guru in the house. (Why? The answer follows) when one is enveloped in ignorance and doubts, a curtain is drawn between the Creator and him or her; therefore, the Creator appears far away. Without meeting (truly Guru - meeting means following the True Guru without a doubt] the True Guru, the mortal doesn’t become gold [doesn’t obtain virtues]. Thus, like the iron one drowns even though Guru - boat is close by.

ਚੰਗੀ ਕਿਸਮਤਿ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਹੀਂ ਮਿਲਦਾ (ਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ, ਭਾਵੇਂ) ਸਾਡੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਬੈਠਾ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਸਾਡੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਹੈ, ਸਾਡੇ ਕੋਲ ਹੈ। ਜਿਸ ਜੀਵ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਅਗਿਆਨਤਾ (ਦੇ ਹਨੇਰੇ) ਦਾ ਦੁੱਖ ਟਿਕਿਆ ਰਹੇ, ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਭਟਕਣੀ ਲੱਗੀ ਰਹੇ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦਾ ਤੇ ਭਟਕਣਾ ਦਾ ਪਰਦਾ ਬਣਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਉਸ ਦੀ ਜਿੰਦ ਅੰਦਰ-ਵੱਸਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਦੂਰ ਪਈ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ (ਮਾਨੋ) ਲੋਹਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਗੁਰੂ-ਪਾਰਸ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਣ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਸੋਨਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਬਣ ਸਕਦਾ, ਗੁਰੂ-ਬੇੜੀ ਉਸ ਮਨਮੁਖ-ਲੋਹੇ ਦੇ ਪਾਸ ਹੀ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਉਹ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਨਦੀ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ) ਡੁੱਬਦਾ ਹੈ।੩।

Sikhi s not about science; Sikhi is a spiritual experience; it is designed to be one with the Creator from who we all emanate. It is explained what is the cause of this separation, and it is also expressed who and how one gets out of Creator’s staged show. Whom He keeps through various existences in the show are those who are totally lost in Maya. Even while following the Guru, they never get rid of their own thinking which is deeply cemented in their intellectually flavored conceit. And those whom He takes out of this show with His grace are the ones who, even being very much present in His Maya Show, remain detached to it by rejecting its influences in any way, and they totally give up their own thoughts. Those who want to convince the scientists regarding Sikhi must understand that no religion or a faith is based on scientific measures anyway. It is a Message Guru Nanak Dev directly received from the Creator [Majh Kee Vaar Stanza 27 150 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji] and passed on to others. 


A dear friend of mine wrote to me lately: Gurbani is not for preaching but experiencing. Indeed, it is only for experiencing.

Punjabi interpretation is by Dr Sahib Singh Ji

NOTE: Some people out there are trying to spin the word "incarnation" used in my article. I have taken the concept of the soul and its act of incarnating into a body;when this act is repeated, it becomes reincarnation. As per Gurbani, soul's stability is with its origin, the Creator. Its act of incarnating is its instability[Guru refers to Kisan/Vishnu whose soul is not stable due to his continue act of incarnating,and Guru questions how can he help others to become stabled: Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 559 Mehla 3.] "Reincarnation" is described as going into various existences (incarnations) in Gurbani and in the my article. Doubtless,in Gurbani the souls' journey from one incarnation to another is explicitly expressed by using the word "womb and jooni." In no way, these words can be interpreted otherwise. Had I used the word "reincarnation" all the time in my article instead of "incarnation", the "word - spinners" would have stuck to their own belief anyway.On 832 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji,in context of incarnations, Guru Nanak expresses the plight of those souls that turn their back to the Guru and the Creator. If the whole Shabada is read, one can easily understand how simply Guru Nanak lays out his message. Those who are interested can check it out. And those who see all Gurbani quotations given in the article in different way, they have every right to do so. I respect that though I disagree with them hundred percent.

PS: My word for incarnation used by Gurdeep Singh Ji is " TRANSMIGRATION OF SOUL "


----------



## justosh (Sep 5, 2012)

just a quick point for contemplation... Guru ji spent around 250 Years (in flesh) trying to teach us about this entity called God. Guru ji Sacrificed his family (Guru Gobind Singh Ji), his head (Guru tegh bahadur ji), his entire body (Guru Arjan Ji) for this entity that we cannot see....

On top of that Guru ji is now in mediation mode for eternity (Guru Granth Sahib ji).

i do mean ETERNITY....... way after you and your generation dies..... way after your sons' family dies..... you get the idea?

Before you go reading about God...... just think why would some "guy" (to the general public) or Guru (to his followers) sacrifice SO much, that normal people would not even think about doing.....or  go places where people wouldnt..... for such a LOOOOOONG time.... 

just for jokes.....?

No, take it one step further, look how many people have been on the earth to teach people about God.... for example, Moses, Jesus, The prophet Muhammad, and the Guru and many more........

but do we still get the message?...... ill give you an example....

if a friend comes up to and says that there is money in the park with your name on it, and only for you, people would just laugh.....

my reaction would be.... hahahaa yeah whatever,..... now what if 10+ friends told you the same thing..... then, i would say lets see what this about...


same thing with God..... he is in the park (metaphor) and your friends are his messengers, just in different ways, some call you, others text you, some mayfacebook you.... etc 

so does that answer your question..?


----------



## chazSingh (Sep 5, 2012)

Akasha said:


> Try meditating - Naam Simran, and you may find your answers from within yourself!


 
Hi Akasha,

I like your posts...sometimes you just know when you're reading the truth, and i get that feeling when i read your posts 

I really do believe that our outer world is created by our inner self (consciousness) and that is why our thoughts (energy that we send out) is so influential in what exists and occurs in the outer world/creation.

And as you say, Naam Simran is indeed a powerful method available to all of us to get the answers for ourselves...to actually experience all that we need to know and all that god wants us to experience 

It has done so for me, and i've been a very naughty boy in the past so i know forgiveness is a gift we all should practise as much as possible.

I continue to explore my own consciousness...it's great  i'm sure you are also doing this .... there's so much to learn and experience, it's like a never ending pool of possibility and creativity.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Sep 5, 2012)

chazSingh said:


> Hi Akasha,
> 
> I like your posts...sometimes you just know when you're reading the truth, and i get that feeling when i read your posts  I continue to explore my own consciousness...it's great  i'm sure you are also doing this .... there's so much to learn and experience, it's like a never ending pool of possibility and creativity.


 

Thanks chazSingh Ji! 

Actually, I am fairly new to the Sikh faith (~3 yrs in mind and reading, but I only started attending the Gurdwara regularly - as in every week - since beginning July) 

However, I have always been a searcher of the truth. I have explored MANY spiritual paths in the process and noticed a trend. There is truth in all of them, though sometimes it's hidden. We are all images of the creator and we all carry within us the same creative potential and divine spark and as a collective consciousness (subconsciously) we are creating this reality around us. In truth however, all that exists is the creator. This is why the science linking consciousness and quantum physics intrigues me so much. 

Some other quotes from other faiths that also support the above in agreement with Sikhi in that to know God we must look nowhere but within:

*"Man*, *know* *thyself* *and thou* shall *know* the universe and God." - Temple at Delphi

"As Above, so Below" - Emerald Tablet 

And an image that always amazes me... it's a comparison between a brain cell and the known Universe structure. Notice anything?? Just another example of how everything is interconnected.


----------



## chazSingh (Sep 5, 2012)

Akasha said:


> Thanks chazSingh Ji!
> 
> Actually, I am fairly new to the Sikh faith (~3 yrs in mind and reading, but I only started attending the Gurdwara regularly - as in every week - since beginning July)
> 
> ...


 
I cannot speak for everyone but since i started looking 'within' using Naam Simran i changed from 'studying' religion/spirituality to 'experiencing' spirituality. I have only been doing regular daily Naam simran for 8 months and things have moved so rapidly...

If you are already doing naam simran, keep it up...it really does open all doors to the creator.

early morning Simran between 12am and 6am (amrit vela) also seems to have a magnified effect. I've only done this regularly for the past few weeks and it really is something else 

You may be new to the sikh faith, but you have been a 'sikh' i.e. 'seeker of the truth' all your life. keep seeking and exploring and enjoy all that is revealed to you


----------



## namjiwankaur (Sep 5, 2012)

Satnam

Robin ji

Many of us have made mistakes and done things we regret, but in Mool Mantra, we learn God has no hate.  God is an Ocean of Mercy. It sounds like you need to feel worthy of forgiveness.  Even the gurus asked for forgiveness.  We all feel we have failed in some way. 

Read Gurbani. Most religious books contain parts about God being a punishing God, but WaheGuru is the Wonderful Teacher.  That is what WaheGuru means. Ask WaheGuru to be your Teacher.  Sacrifice your fear and be willing to become a student of a new Teacher.  We'll be in it together since that's what I'm doing also.  But aren't we all?  And if we think we are beyond it, we need to give up the vanity.

Don't fear God.  God is your Friend.  If you go to http://www.srigranth.org, and do a search on Friend and Mercy, your heart will be comforted.

I don't believe being a Sikh means becoming free of temptations, but we learn how to stay on the path so that the bad karma is overtaken by the desire to be spiritually pure.  We are all on the same path together.  God brought Sikhi to you. You imprison yourself in your shame, but it seems like God wants you to unlock the door to the prison and set yourself free. 

Blessed be
Nam Jiwan




robinKKC said:


> Thanks,,,, it will help me..  i want to be a sikh but my past fears me.,, i have done alot wrong thing in my past,.,. Moreover i have lover aswell,,. So can i still, change my religon. What about my past crime,. God will never forgive me, . Then so what ,if i be sikh..


----------



## namjiwankaur (Sep 5, 2012)

Akasha ji  _/|\_

Is that image of brain/universe for real?  I'll have to google.  How cool!

Some sages teach that the universe is hidden inside every atom.  Are there an references to this in the SGGS?


----------



## Searching (Sep 5, 2012)

robinKKC said:


> why guru nanak in india only(include pak).. not in africa_
> people living in africa:- they r man-eater, they used to live in forest,. they don't need money or clothes_ they kill wild animals for food:- what would u like to say for them? will they go in HELL or HEAVEN ? why? will they die nd born again nd again?....  they even don't know how to speak., they think sun is devil and lightning thnder is GOD



Guru Nanak was born in India because his parents were in India at the time of his birth. I hope that answers you question which you have asked at 2-3 different places.

Second, If you tell some in Uganda or Kenya that people in africa are man eater, they wear no clothes and have no money he will probably beat you to pulp.
As far as killing animals for food is concerned, people in most developed to least developed countries do that all the time. Probably much more animals are killed in your country than in Mozambique. 
Sikhism does not prohibit eating meat so this is not a problem.

As far as getting reborn or heaven or hell is concerned it only depends on their deeds not the religion the follow.



> they even don't know how to speak



Are you alright?


----------



## dalbirk (Sep 6, 2012)

namji{censored}aur said:


> Satnam
> 
> Robin ji
> 
> ...



I also recommend the following link for those who can read Punjabi ( Gurmukhi ) 
http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0001.html


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 6, 2012)

namji{censored}aur said:


> Akasha ji _/|\_
> 
> Is that image of brain/universe for real? I'll have to google. How cool!
> 
> Some sages teach that the universe is hidden inside every atom. Are there an references to this in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji?


 
There isn't any specific mention from what I gather.
However,what you mention is very useful and not far off. There are mentions of the ''void'' and the ''primal void''.
With various shabads, I personally have concluded or understood that this ''void'' which contains nothing, just as before the creation was created.
Infact contains more than everything!

In effect, the ''Nothingness'' that is within everything and surrounding all, is infact ''Everything'' - This 'Everything' does not need be physical matter with the molecules we know, but it is ALL and the ONE, the Ek Onkaar!

Just my personal observation, never read it or heard it!

Waheguru


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 6, 2012)

Searching:_ u said that Sikhism does not prohibit eating meat so this is not a problem. but animals are also god's creature .so if u kill them, it mean u r killing god's creation , which is sine__ a bad thing:___ and guru granth sahib never said that u can eat meat:_


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 6, 2012)

Robinji,
You make a valid point, no doubt. But this question has been asked and answered many times in many ways. It is OFF TOPIC,- I recommend you look into the ''Fools who wrangle over flesh' thread and posts to get some excellent answers and a better understanding. By all means post your questions there on this matter.


----------



## Searching (Sep 6, 2012)

robinKKC said:


> Searching:_ u said that Sikhism does not prohibit eating meat so this is not a problem. but animals are also god's creature .so if u kill them, it mean u r killing god's creation , which is sine__ a bad thing:___ and guru granth sahib never said that u can eat meat:_



As Sikhs it does not matter to us what you think is sin. If we were prohibited we would be vegetarians.
Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji never said you can drive cars but we still do or live in house,  eat food in plates, sleep in beds and so on so forth. Sikhs do all of that.

Vegetarians also kill Gods creation when they eat vegetables. If I go by this logic I will have to die of starvation.


----------



## namjiwankaur (Sep 6, 2012)

Akasha said:


> I can answer that one!
> 
> 
> Any one of the 3 missing and you do not have sound... only pressure waves!  Since in your example, there is no receiver, then there is no sound... your brain converts the pressure waves into what you perceive as audible sound!  All that exists without your brain to do that job is vibrations! peacesignkaur



Akasha ji
Isn't it amazing that the brains of creatures can manage to turn all these waves and vibrations into something that is sensed?  Contemplating on that makes me a believer in Divine Omniscience and Divine Omnipotence.  To me the Ears hears through the ears or....is it the other way around?  

O Waheguru, Sound coming into my ear is a Drop of Sound.  What is the Symphony like for You?  You are the one constantly merging and emerging...the Rhythms and the Songs, the Music and the Silence are all Yours.  The Sound and the Silence is Your Voice.


----------



## chazSingh (Sep 6, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> There isn't any specific mention from what I gather.
> However,what you mention is very useful and not far off. There are mentions of the ''void'' and the ''primal void''.
> With various shabads, I personally have concluded or understood that this ''void'' which contains nothing, just as before the creation was created.
> Infact contains more than everything!
> ...


 
this is a very interesting subject.

When i think of my own consciousness...i only know that i exist if i have sense perception...i.e. i can see, hear, touch etc.
if someone hits me over the head with a baseball bat...all sense perception is lost...i become unconscious....have no idea i exists.

Therefore for consciosness to exist....there must be something to be conscious of.

so creation and creator must co-exists at all times...even the void (before creation as we know it) must have contained something (whatever that may be) for totality of conssciousness (god) to exist.

Nice post lucky ji.


----------



## robinKKC (Sep 7, 2012)

sat seri akal to all. there is orphan girl of aged 29. she have no home. she living on rental house. There is boy in that house( son of landloard). he harrasing to that girl. when i come to know about it, i said her to complaint in police, but she said this is her luck. . why god never help this kind of people. .


----------



## justosh (Sep 7, 2012)

did that girl remember god?


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Sep 7, 2012)

> sat seri akal to all. there is orphan girl of aged 29. she have no home. she living on rental house. There is boy in that house( son of landloard). he harrasing to that girl. when i come to know about it, i said her to complaint in police, but she said this is her luck. . why god never help this kind of people. .


 
she was orphan and never had any guidance. such people have to do much on their own. and now maybe she is dependent on this landlord guy. we are all dependent on so many things in life. breaking away is possible with courage and will. how else can God help?



> did that girl remember god?


 
Are you saying God didn't help her coz she didn't remember God?
<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## justosh (Sep 7, 2012)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> Are you saying God didn't help her coz she didn't remember God?
> <!-- google_ad_section_end -->



No I was coming on to your subject of breaking the bondage to the people, Maya etc.....

But it also helps to remember God ;-)


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 7, 2012)

robinKKC said:


> sat seri akal to all. there is orphan girl of aged 29. she have no home. she living on rental house. There is boy in that house( son of landloard). he harrasing to that girl. when i come to know about it, i said her to complaint in police, but she said this is her luck. . why god never help this kind of people. .


 
God helps those who help themselves, show courage and know the truth, no harm can come to you, you may die, you may be hurt, but better to face up to tyranny in any way. A Sikh never gives up, ever. 

On a more pragmatic note, Sikhism is about dealing with these situations and protecting the weak. That is the ideal, the real world is very different. By helping I do not mean go in all guns blazing, I mean by offering a support, advice, help.That is Sikhism , do Gods work, follow Hukam, God bless


----------



## justosh (Sep 7, 2012)

Plus I can see God helping because she still has the option to turn to God and do a personal ardass, she still can ask for help.


----------



## justosh (Sep 7, 2012)

harry haller said:


> God helps those who help themselves, show courage and know the truth, no harm can come to you, you may die, you may be hurt, but better to face up to tyranny in any way. A Sikh never gives up, ever.
> 
> On a more pragmatic note, Sikhism is about dealing with these situations and protecting the weak. That is the ideal, the real world is very different. By helping I do not mean go in all guns blazing, I mean by offering a support, advice, help.That is Sikhism , do Gods work, follow Hukam, God bless



Even then when people don't help themselves God still provides eg air to all....

When people help themselves and still remember God, they realise they aren't doing anything, its all Gods kirpa


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 8, 2012)

"Does God Exist"

_Jeh Jeh Pekoh Teh Hadur .. Durr Kat Hu Na Jahi
Rav Reha Sarbatra Mein ... Mann Sada Tehayi_


----------



## Ishna (Sep 8, 2012)

Itsmaneet ji

What is that in English?


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 8, 2012)

Ishna said:


> Itsmaneet ji
> 
> What is that in English?


It's from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji .. Just came into mind smthg said by Guru Nanak Sahib so wrote it. 
Am bit weak in writing Gurmukhi neither i have Gurmukhi installed so wrote in english ..


----------



## Ishna (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm sorry, I meant what is the English translation of what you posted?!  hehe, perfect example of how written language can be taken one way or the other... or just my bad communication skills!


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 8, 2012)

Ishna said:


> I'm sorry, I meant what is the English translation of what you posted?!  hehe, perfect example of how written language can be taken one way or the other... or just my bad communication skills!


To the small knowledge i have it means - 

// Wherever i see it's all YOU & i can't see anythg else
YOU are residing in even the minutest of particle, Hey My Heart You Always remember such Almighty God //

These holy Angs were said by Guru Nanak Ji to Bhai Mardana Ji


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 8, 2012)

how do you know if you cannot reference it


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 8, 2012)

harry haller said:


> how do you know if you cannot reference it



The shabad sung by Guru Nanak Dev Ji when he was travelling with Bhai Mardana Ji ...

"Chioji Mere Govinda ... Choiji Mere Pyareya
Har Prabh Mera ChioJio ...
Har Aape Kaahn Upayega Mere Govinda
Har Aape Gopi KhoJio"

The above Shabad's vyakhya done by Sant Hari Singh Ji (Randhawa). Audio is at www.gurbaniupdesh.com


----------



## Ambarsaria (Sep 8, 2012)

Isna ji I was curious too so I searched quite a bit.  Here if it helps in our learning.





Ishna said:


> Itsmaneet ji
> 
> What is that in English?


From srigranth.org,

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:UseFELayout/>   </w:Compatibility>   <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156">  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-ansi-language:#0400;     mso-fareast-language:#0400;     mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->  


> ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
> धनासरी महला ५ ॥
> Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5.
> Dhanaasaree, Fifth Mehl:
> ...


Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Sep 8, 2012)

itsmanmeet ji thanks for your posts but one suggestion.  You are obviously very knowledgable and not many of us are.  So if you have a SGGS quote please provide the full Shabad or Shabad reference.  It helps for further mutual learning.





itsmaneet said:


> The shabad sung by Guru Nanak Dev Ji when he was travelling with Bhai Mardana Ji ...
> 
> "Chioji Mere Govinda ... Choiji Mere Pyareya
> Har Prabh Mera ChioJio ...
> ...


The following from SGGS this Shabad,

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:UseFELayout/>   </w:Compatibility>   <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156">  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object  classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:10.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-ansi-language:#0400; 	mso-fareast-language:#0400; 	mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->





> ਗਉੜੀ ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥
> गउड़ी माझ महला ४ ॥
> Ga▫oṛī mājẖ mėhlā 4.
> Gauree Maajh, Fourth Mehl:
> ...


Sat Sri Akal.


----------

